# Sticky  Official gallery of your Eddy Merckx bike(s)



## Kenacycle

It seems every brand specific section has a thread where everyone post a pic of their bikes except this one. So I will start one up here. Let me begin with mine


----------



## texbike

*1994 Telekom MX Leader*

Here is my 1994 MX Leader with Telekom Team paint. I've recently finished the build and have about 150 miles on it and absolutely love it! It is super smooth and responsive. It's built with a collection of NOS and "like new" Ultegra 600 components, an 8 speed drivetrain, and DA/Open Pro wheels.

The frame itself was NOS, having sat in the Merckx factory until last year. Interestingly it has a custom geo (56X58) and a number plate hanger on the bottom of the top tube. Could this be an old Telekom Team bike?

The bike built out to 21 lbs as shown with Look pedals and a bottle cage. I'm very happy with it. 

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## tarwheel2

*Corsa 01*

Not the best photo of my Corsa 01, but it's all I've got right now. I've since put black bar tape on and it looks better. Also have black Tackx Tao cages. This color scheme is a little wilder than I preferred but the frame was the only new one I could find in my size (57) when I was shopping around a couple of years ago. I've come to like the paint job, and it looks best if all of the other components (tires, tape, saddle, etc.) are kept simple black. Put new black Open Pro wheels on it last fall and I couldn't believe how much better it looked.

I've also got an ti Merckx AX model in the same size.


----------



## jroden

Here's my sled collection, Cyclocross bike, old Corsa and a fairly new (one season) MX leader. All are in use year road, the old Corsa is hauling a baby carrier until the lousy weather starts, the it's a winter training bike, once my collarbone heals, I'll be cross racing right through to nationals on the grey bike. I love them all very much, the leader was my race bike this year, I didn't even bother riding the light one, including crits.


----------



## boneman

*Only two*

Merckx Corsa SLX and Merckx Ex Ti.


----------



## RaiderHater

*Not a classic...*

but has taken me since the mid 80s when I first saw one, to get this built


----------



## ShortNFast

Heh RaiderHater:

How does that Race Frame ride? I am contemplating buying that exact same frameset from Gita. I currently have a Merckx Corsa circa 1983 that rides like butter and afraid that the Race even with Carbon seatsstays and fork is going to be teeth rattling. How you like it and is that a sloping frame????


----------



## RaiderHater

ShortNFast

I am by no means an expert as I have only had my Japanese steel bike and this Merckx in my 20yrs of riding. I also have to admit that my budget would not allow for the higher end Merckx frames. That said I think it rides great. The carbon may have some dampening effects, but the bike is just so light and fast which makes it really fun to ride. I have a Thomson stem/Easton alu combo up front which I really like. It is a sloping frame and it took 3 stem changes to get it dialed in but I do have less saddle and wrist fatigue with this bike. Could be that it is set up better than my other bike, or better geometry and frame. 

Dennis


----------



## ShortNFast

*Hello Raider Hater again....*

Raider Hater:

Thanks for the reply. Would be interested in a little feedback on the sloping geometry. Looked originally at a traditional 50 CM. I am small at 5'6" with a inseam at 30" and the top tube on it kind of scares me as it is 53.3 which really stretches me out. The sloping model goes as low as 42 with a top tube of 51 which probably would be better for me. What your height etc and what sloping size did you go with. It is just hard for me to equate the sloping geometry to the traditional and just trying to get an idea what may work best for me...

Thanks...


----------



## RaiderHater

SNF,

Sent you a PM with more details


----------



## em3

*'92 Eddy Merckx Century TSX Team Kelme*

Finally getting around to sharing my favorite ride. Sorry about the lousy pics. Enjoy!


----------



## em3

*'90 Eddy Merckx Corsa Team Faema*

Here is one I regret selling a few years back.


----------



## em3

*'86 Eddy Merckx Corsa Extra Team Hitachi*

And another I regret selling some years back.


----------



## Kenacycle

em3, those are beautiful bikes.. You have so many Merckxs


----------



## kjmunc

I've always loved the Kelme paint scheme and have been looking for one in my size for years. Great looking bikes!


----------



## tarwheel2

EM3 -- And I regret not buying your Team Hitachi Merckx. We exchanged emails a while back, but at the time I thought it would be too big for me. I was looking for a 56, which I never found, and ended up buying a 57 Corsa 01 after all. As it turns out, the size 57 fits me better than a 56 would have. Oh well ...


----------



## handsomerob

Here is my work in progress. It is a Merckx Titanium Ax. I need to get a italian threaded BB to complete it, but I wanted to post some mock ups as is. Also note the welds and super clean BB. I bought the frameset used, but it is in great shape.


----------



## Kenacycle

wow! that's a great looking bike!! The AX is the next bike I would like to have.


----------



## Paris_Metro

These are all gorgeous bikes! 

Member bike pictures on roadbikereview.com and other sites are very telling -- it appears that bike hobbists spend more time and money on their ride than they do on their living quarters.


----------



## Kenacycle




----------



## Kenacycle

Won this on ebay a month ago. Finally received it today!


----------



## Paris_Metro

kdub said:


>


You're a brave man to put your kitty's scratch post next to your bike collection. I'd be worried about my cat mistaking the two. But then again, my cat ain't so bright. 

Is that a fire extinguisher pictured behind the bikes? If so, is it to ward off the cats or in preparation for your Merckx spontaneously combusting? 

Thanks for the pics! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## kjmunc

That's a rare find.....hope it didn't set you back too much!


----------



## Guest

kdub said:


>



What size is that Motorola?

Now That I actually know where to find it .........................


----------



## Kenacycle

Paris_Metro said:


> You're a brave man to put your kitty's scratch post next to your bike collection. I'd be worried about my cat mistaking the two. But then again, my cat ain't so bright.
> 
> Is that a fire extinguisher pictured behind the bikes? If so, is it to ward off the cats or in preparation for your Merckx spontaneously combusting?
> 
> Thanks for the pics!
> :thumbsup:


My cat is a floor cat and isn't really interested in jumping up on things. 
It's not a fire extinguisher behind the bikes, it's a floor pump in red color.


----------



## Kenacycle

kjmunc said:


> That's a rare find.....hope it didn't set you back too much!



Yeah very rare find. Last time I saw the bottles on ebay it was like 5 months ago and they went for $75 for two.

I won this one from a guy in France. I paid him US$25 cash including shipping. The guy received the cash one week after I mailed it to him, but took him another two weeks before he actually mailed it out. It was a chance I took as communication with the guy was very difficult; he doens't really like replying. I also sent him the cash with preparation that I won't get a bottle.. Luckily at the end I got it. It's dated 1991 and it stinks of plastic.. I currently trying to get rid of the smell with baking soda.

Toomanybikes: The merckx is a 58.. If that size fits you, I don't think I will have the opportunity to be thinking about the merckx tsx on ebay right now (as you claimed this morning).


----------



## Guest

Too bad about the size. I recognize a couple of those buildings out the window. If it was my size I figured on my next trip down, bring my binoccies and scope out the front wheels. By the time you get home from work your Merckx would have mysteriously "disappeared"  

Of course there is at least an even chance that your bike would still be safe at home and I would be behind bars as someone would surely report the guy wandering around looking in condo windows with binoculars. 

Hey - you gotta take chances to get a Merckx ( but only if it's the right size!)


----------



## Kenacycle

Heheh.. I take comfort in the fact that I work at home then 

Guess what, I took the plung with the 10th anniversary!! damn I am so excited!! yet a little nervous as I don't know if the frame is really as good as it looks in the pictures. Damn I can't wait to built it up and ride it as early as next weekend!!!


----------



## Kenacycle

*10th Anniversary Eddy Merckx TSX*

The new addition to the family.


----------



## joris

thanx kdub, very usefull for me.

joris


----------



## SLedoux

my Mx-Leader


----------



## texbike

*My new/old Caloi/Merckx MX Leader*

Here is the latest addition to the stable. I've been looking for a nice, clean original Motorola Team MXL in my size for the last 5 years and just haven't had any luck finding one. When this popped up on eBay last week, I jumped all over it. It arrived today with enough daylight left to assemble the bike and take it for a 1.5 hour shakedown ride. It rides fantastic and does everything a MX Leader should do. I love it!

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## Kenacycle

oh is this Gord Fraser's bike?? that is quick shipping! Congrats and it looks awesome! Great price you won it at too!!

If you need some spare Motorola team sticker drop me a message, I got some left


----------



## texbike

kdub said:


> oh is this Gord Fraser's bike?? that is quick shipping! Congrats and it looks awesome! Great price you won it at too!!
> 
> If you need some spare Motorola team sticker drop me a message, I got some left


Thanks KDUB. It is Gord Fraser's bike. I'm still surprised that it went for as little as it did. It is very close to immaculate condition with only a few marks on the bike. Not bad for being 10-11 years old. The DA 8 speed stuff works great. There is one little creak that seems to be coming from the bar/stem. I'll grease them up this weekend to see if that takes care of it. 

Other than that it is great. It is as smooth and responsive as you would expect a MXL to be.

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## Kenacycle

Man, the bike is gorgeous! It looks to be in brand new condition and only for $1500!! wow And the $35 shipping for a full bike is amazingly low!.. I spent over 4 grand on my bike and yet it's still only a replica 

That creaking sound you hear could be from the shifter cable where it goes into the cable stop. When you turn the handle bar pressure is put on the cable and it gives out a clicking or creaking sound. It would sound like it's from the stem/handle bar.. but it isn't. Just squeeze some grease into the cable/cable stop interface and that should remove the noise.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## texbike

Yes, the shipping was very reasonable. I was impressed with UPS. The seller shipped the bike ground from Colorado Springs and it arrived in Austin in less than 48 hours. Incredible!

Thanks for the tip on the creak. I'll give it a shot this weekend. 

BTW, I LOVE your bike! It is gorgeous!!! It's tempting me to go 9 speed DA on my Telekom MXL.

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## kjmunc

Awesome bargain! I was hoping that bike would find a good home and it's good to see it go to someone who really appreciates what they bought. Congrats and enjoy the ride!!


----------



## Len J

*Here is my MX Leader.....*

Nothing rides like an MXL!

Len


----------



## atpjunkie

*lemme*

see if I got some pix. well here's my Team Alu with the whole clan. can't seem to find the Corsa pix


----------



## Guest

atpjunkie said:


> see if I got some pix. well here's my Team Alu with the whole clan. can't seem to find the Corsa pix



This one?


----------



## Fivethumbs

Well, I finally got around to taking some photos of my 25th Anniversary MX Leader - #57 of 100. The build is nothing too exciting but everything works really great and the bike rides like a dream. It's definitely a "keeper". 

The frame is 62cm c-c. It's got a full Ultegra 10 spped group except the derailleur, which is Dura-ace and the shifters, which are Campy Record 10 speed. I'm able to use the Campy shifters with the Shimano drivetrain by means of a JTEK Shiftmate. If anyone else is interested in doing this, I can't say enough good things about that little gizmo. The shifting is flawless. Also, if anyone is interested, the bike used to have an Ultegra 10 speed derailleur before I put the Dura-ace one on. I can't tell a lick of difference between the two.

The bars are Salsa Estrada deep drops at 46cm c-c.The stem is a Supergo (collectors item?) 120mm with -10 rise. The wheels are 32 hole Mavic CXP33 with straight 14 guage spokes and Ultegra 10 speed hubs. I need very robust wheels for my 230lbs. Pedals are Look PP396. The seat post is a Ritchey Logic polished aluminum. The seat is a Koobi AU Enduro, which is the most comfortable seat I have ever been on. If you are a bigger guy, I recommend trying this seat. I tried a number of seats including a Selle Italia Max Flite Gel Flow and this seat blew them all away (for me).

Like I said above, this bike rides like a dream. Although it is not a lightweight (and it's really not all that heavy), it more than makes up for it with the ride. The bike just flies along rough roads without sending all the little bumps at the rider and iIt is extremely stable. At no time do you feel concerned taking on hand off the bars to get a drink. I'll be going 35mph plus without even realizing it because it is so smooth and stable with nary a hint of speed wobble.

Having said all that, there are some things I wish were different. The original MX Leaders had chrome on either one or both chainstays, and the dropouts. They also had quill stems. I definitely wish the 25th Anniversary models had the chrome and part of me wishes the fork was threaded so I could put on a quill stem. It doesn't look quite right to me with the black threadless stem, but those are small complaints when you consider how nice the bike looks and rides and how rare it is.


----------



## Kenacycle

fivethumbs. Thanks for sharing. I see you have bought some stickers from me 

The best looking threadless stem in silver color without looking like a threadless stem is the Cinelli Grammo.


----------



## Fivethumbs

Yup, you made some very nice stickers. I'm debating whether to get the AA one from you. And Yes, I saw those Grammos on ebay. I almost pulled the trigger on one but I wasn't sure I had the fit dialed in quite yet. I want to be very sure because the Grammo doesn't have the removeable face plate and I don't want to remove the tape and shift levers more that once. Now that I am pretty sure of the size stem I want I haven't seen one in my size for a while. I orderd a polished aluminum 3TTT Mutant stem for 20 bucks. When it arrives up I'll see how it looks. I wonder if you can have the MX Leader fork threaded? If it can be done I might consider doing that.


----------



## Kenacycle

Yeah the threadless grammo is rather impossible to find online.. The only place to get them is on ebay. Ital-techno was the only vendor who was selling brand new ones for a while. I had bought two 120mm from them and to keep one as spare in case I never find them again.

If you decide to get the AA sticker I still have four pieces left.

I noticed you are using a black wing-nut for your rear drop out adjusting screws.. What happened to original ones that came with the MXL frame?
Or did you changed the original ball nut to the wing-nut for easier adjustment? If so, and you happen to still have those ball nuts, I would like to buy them off you - if you are selling, or trade you with some AA stickers ?


----------



## Fivethumbs

The online bike retailer I bought the frame from forgot to either screw the dropout screws all the way in or remove them altogether before shipping. When I opened the box one was bent and the other was snapped off. I had these in my spare parts box. They are Campagnolo screws. If you need some of the other kind you can get them here:

http://www.loosescrews.com/index.cgi?d=single&c=Misc&sc=Dropouts/Braze%20Ons&tc=Adjusting%20Screws&item_id=LS-0102SF&id=872778320583

Also, what we need is a place to get blue brake/shift cables.


----------



## Kenacycle

When I got my frame, the screws were in a plastic bag along with the BB cable guide/screw, stickers and warranty card. They shouldn't be on the bike already.


----------



## Fivethumbs

Agreed!


----------



## texbike

Len and FiveThumbs, 

Those are two beautiful MXLs! I'm sure that they get compliments whenever you have them out.

Very nice!

Texbike


----------



## Fivethumbs

Thanks!. Your Telekom is my favorite. You would think I would get compliments but I really haven't. In fact I dropped of my frame at my LBS to have the bottom bracet faced and when I went to pick it up the next day the owner said, "Oh, you're the guy with the red bike right?" I was thinking, "You mean the Merckx MX Leader in vintage Motorola Colors?!" I guess cuz I didn't by a Trek I was dead to them.


----------



## Kenacycle

Not everyone appreciate class bikes, especially the newer generation cyclists. But this is good in a way, cuz then potential thief will rather steal the newer bikes than my classic steel bike.

At my LBS, they were more appreciative of my MXL. In fact the co-owner has an original Motorola team bike that was even raced in the Paris Roubaix!


----------



## atpjunkie

*awesome that you have one of my pix*



toomanybikes said:


> This one?


you should se the white perfed regal saddle on her now. mmmmmm

thx!


----------



## Guest

kdub said:


> Not everyone appreciate class bikes, especially the newer generation cyclists. But this is good in a way, cuz then potential thief will steal the newer bikes than my classic steel bike.
> 
> At my LBS, they were more appreciative of my MXL. In fact the co-owner has an original Motorola team bike that was even raced in the Paris Roubaix!


Is that Tom at La Bicicletta??


----------



## Kenacycle

Yeah I think that's his name. The older guy with glasses (taller one)


----------



## joris

Hi MerckxGuys, 

Some of my bikes, a real molteni 1972-73, a molteni replica repainted and it will be built up with full campy record, a teveblad teambike, a replica frame from kelme, a brandnew corsa extra never driven, some stradas....

joris


----------



## Kenacycle

holy that's a serious collection of Merckx bikes!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kjmunc

Holy crap that's an incredible collection!! I've never seen many of those paint combinations. Now I know who's been buying all the white saddles on eBay for the last year ;-) 

Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## joris

also a non competition molteni, 1972, and an modern bike.


----------



## Guest

*My "new" Merckx - Corsa SL*

I received this frameset about two weeks ago and have been puttering at putting it together.

There is quite a bit of snow and ice outside right now so can't take it outside anyway.

I am guessing at early '80's since the rear dropouts are spaced at 126 mm.

All parts from my spare parts bin.

It joins my Corsa Extra in the stable of lugged steel beauties in my garage.


----------



## Kenacycle

TMB, 

Looks great!! congrats on such a nice purchase.


----------



## Kenacycle

Toomanybikes.. You need this http://cgi.ebay.com/Sella-San-Marco...yZ106952QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## texbike

*Joris-Is that the Merckx warehouse??? *

Joris,

Is that the Merckx warehouse????  That is an insane collection of Merckxs! Which one is your favorite?

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## texbike

*TMB- That is a cool Merckx you have there!*

Too Many Bikes, 

That is a sharp, early bike. Nice collection of parts on it as well. In fact, I haven't seen curved Record dt shifters before. Those are cool! 

I also dig the old high-flange Record hubs. They have a graceful beauty to them. I'm working on an early 80s Cinelli and am looking for a set for the bike.

Anyway, congrats on the bike.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Kenacycle

Joris told me he has a collection of 60 Merckx bikes!! He said he probably has the largest collection in the world. I think he's looking at selling some of his stash as he's been asking me about how the used Merckx market is in the US.


----------



## joris

Hi,

I think the original molteni bike by Kessels is my favorite. I will put some detail pics on the net in a few weeks, it is a never cleaned, never used and perfectly original bike. He is so beatifull....

The bike I had the most beautifull races on is the blue white one with the white saddle and the very bad delta brakes and Dura ace tripple. A strange combination I know.

At the moment I drive 4 times a week the Rodriguez bike. I work for an American Company, Medtronic, and I take the bike wherever I go. My boss, an American, likes the collors very well. I like America.

Yes it is true, I'd like to offer a few things on ebay on the name molteni1973, but I have very little experience at the moment. I won't offer frames at the moment, it is to difficult and to early. I will begin with pedals, parts....

Wait and see, it will change very fast.


----------



## Paris_Metro

View attachment 75057


----------



## handsomerob

I just Campyfied my Merckx AX Ti..... I think she looks pretty good, but rides fantastic.


----------



## Windridrr

My TI AX


----------



## ensor

*1973 Kessels Eddy Merckx*

Here's my 1973 Kessels. Paint, parts and braze-ons are not original, but the decals are. Bought it direct from the factory in Belgium.


----------



## Kenacycle

^^^^^^^^^^^^
No picture show up ensor


----------



## joris

*this you will like*

Hi, 

here a telekom time trial bike, a NOS, never driven 10 the anniversary, and the yellow 20 the anniversary frame...

All bikes - or frames - will be for sale on E bay in a few months. There are more of my bikes a bit higher in this tread. 

Kind regards, 

joris


----------



## kjmunc

Joris you are lucky we don't know where you live! You have a truly incredible collection of vintage Merckx frames/bikes. I have a feeling the bikes made today aren't going to be looked at so fondly 20yrs from now


----------



## Fivethumbs

I can't believe how many Merckx's you have Joris! Are you getting ready to open the world's first Merckx Only Vintage Bike Shop.


----------



## sw3759

*54cm TSX*

oldie but a goodie.can't believe i had this bike almost 15 years.could use an update i suppose.i'm new to this picture posting so it ain't the best.lots of great looking EM's in this thread folks.

Scott


----------



## Steve D

*Merckx Ti Ax*

I bought this in 1999 and have 27,000 miles on the frame. I've replaced the wheels, fork and groupo once. Last summer I replaced the decals and now it looks new again.


----------



## MRFIXALL4

*This years rig to make me look good*

I got myself this frame this past Christmas and just finished the build with full Campy and the new UltraTorque crankset in 175mm. I had it out today for the first time and it feels like a rocket.


----------



## ShortNFast

*Beautiful Bike Mr. Fixall4*

Gita still has that Race bike on special and contemplating buying and building it up. I had heard some negative things about the carbon seat stays separating on that bike from a race team but other than that it is a traditional Merckx rocket.

You mention it rides like a rocket. Is it still, however, forgiving considering it is aluminum?


----------



## MRFIXALL4

I heard that too but you never know what some people do to their bikes. I think the people who posted some negatives where from areas that aren't known for good roads. Heck, that sounds like my area too. I hit some potholes and a crack that flatted my back tire today but I still got 30 miles in. That's not much for me but it's still winter so I'm happy to take what I can get. But the feel of the bike is great. I had a Merlin RSR before this one and I can noticeablely tell the difference in the stiffness. I have Zipp carbon bars and stem, Campy carbon seatpost but a hard Sella Italia saddle and I was totally comfortable the whole ride. I should add that the Cannondale LE Carbon Bibs have a good padding and I'm sure that helps. I loved riding it today and can't wait until tomarrow. 

I checked out GITA and their price is higher than what I paid. They want $1400 for the Race and I only paid $1150. Maybe you could talk em down.


----------



## Sledge

*Finally, She's ready for a ride*

The winter project made it out for the first ride today. Very nice so far. Anybody recognize the frame enough to help date it for me? Corsa SL. The guy I bought the frame from thought it was mid 90s.
Built it up with Sram Force - Again first ride today but it all feels pretty nice. Just received the replacement recalled brakes yesterday, put them on today.
Ultegra BB.
Ritchey WCS compact crank.
Dura Ace stem and seat post.
Nitto soba bar
Mike Garcia wheels - 1480 grams - Thanks Mike!
I can't wait to get out and test it out a bit more thoroughly.

yippee

Yep, It should be Campy, but all my other bikes are Shimano so I had to go with Sram for switchability.


----------



## texbike

*Sledge's Hammer?*

Sledge,

That is a nice machine! There is a good chance that you own the only Motorola-painted Merckx w/a SRAM group on it. 

It is definitely a Corsa SL and is early to mid 90s vintage. An email to Gita with the serial number may help you nail it down to the exact year.

I hope you enjoy the bike!

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## pimpmyride

*Please Forgive Me*

Sledge, nice ride & good alternate choice of groupset. I have been watching this Forum for some time & holding back but thought it about time I post a picture of my "pimped" ride. 

It's an '85/'86 era SLX Corsa Extra (Team Motorola) c/w Ultegra/105 mix Group, Kestrel Carbon Fork & Alex AClass ALX600 wheels. This is my 5 days a week to work & 50 - 60 to "ride to church on Sunday with mates" rig.

Hope all you "replica" bikers don't take offence.

May post some clearer pic's later depending on the sledging I get for the level of pimping that's been done to a classic. "Steel Is Real" so that why I still love & ride it.

BE GENTLE with you criticism!

pimpmyride


----------



## t. swartz

em3-new to the forum-georgeous 92 kelme...my 93 kelme's (60cm frame, dura-ace) also has a + rise stem, but it's a retrofitted 150mm mtb stem. got it chromed along with the thompson seat post-really complements chainstay. i expected bigtime oversteer, but balance and handling are perfect at all speeds. website won't allow photo attach...whatever. cheers.


----------



## kjmunc

*My entries...*

Already posted the MXL pics, but thought I'd throw in my Team SC as well.


----------



## handsomerob

This will likely be the final incarnation of my Merckx AX... I put it on eBay today to find a more worthy rider...


----------



## rcnute

*7-11 Corsa Extra*

Here be my new ride.


----------



## handsomerob

Here is a friends Elite... it is for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## foggypeake

*My Majestic*

My pride and joy. 

A lot of people have asked me if it is just a rebadged Litespeed Classic, but this beauty rides like nothing else. I have a Classic also (albeit from 1998), and they are two distinctly different machines.


----------



## KayTee

My 1990 Corsa Extra, repainted last year in its original Team Weinmann colors. All components are modern - it's not intended as a vintage restoration. I know it looks sorta silly with the long stem I have to use now due to back problems. But the ride is just wonderful.


----------



## Big dUnC

I like the colour scheme did you have to send it back to Belgium or was it done locally ?

You have my sympathies re-back problems - I've had two lots of surgery on my lower spine over the years, and now I can't tell whether my back hurts due to cycling, normal ageing or having a 'bad back'.
Like the bike !
cheers
dunc


----------



## KayTee

The bike came to me with good tubes, but wrecked-up paint and a lot of road rash. Initially I was horrified by the color scheme (what looks like blue in the pic is actually dark purple) and wanted to paint the thing solid blue. But the funky colors grew on me, and after riding the bike for 4 years I decided it was too great a ride to look so cr*ppy. Nelson at Gita (U.S. distributor) referred us to Tom Kellogg at Spectrum Cycles in Pennsylvania, said he does touch-up and repaint for them. As expected, TK did an exquisite job. (He is a top-of-the-line U.S. "bespoke" frame designer and builder.) 

And because of my back, I had to swap out my Cinelli pantographed "E. Merckx" stem for the Nitto Technomic! :cryin:


----------



## fasteddy07

*My 1xM Carbon in DA*

Not the best of shots, but here is my new EM 1xM carbon in DA 7800.
Bars and stem are Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon


----------



## PbOkole

*My New MX Leader*

I posted a pic in it's own thread but thought I would post it here for posterity. It is one of the 2004 Molteni MX Leaders with mostly Dura Ace 7700. I have converted it to 10 speed with Ultegra shifters and cassette with a SRAM 10 speed chain. All else is 7700 and it works just great. 

Pb Okole


----------



## barbedwire

Sledge said:


> The winter project made it out for the first ride today. Very nice so far. Anybody recognize the frame enough to help date it for me? Corsa SL. The guy I bought the frame from thought it was mid 90s.
> Built it up with Sram Force - Again first ride today but it all feels pretty nice. Just received the replacement recalled brakes yesterday, put them on today.
> Ultegra BB.
> Ritchey WCS compact crank.
> Dura Ace stem and seat post.
> Nitto soba bar
> Mike Garcia wheels - 1480 grams - Thanks Mike!
> I can't wait to get out and test it out a bit more thoroughly.
> 
> yippee
> 
> Yep, It should be Campy, but all my other bikes are Shimano so I had to go with Sram for switchability.



Sledge,
Something peculiar looking about the STI housing adaptor which are mounted to your downtube shifter bosses. Looks like you have the right adaptor on the left side of the downtube and the left adaptor on the right side of the downtube. Compare how high the cables come out of your STI housing adaptors to other people's bikes on this page.


----------



## Sledge

*Ha Haw Haw Haw*

Hi, My name is Sledge, I am an idiot.
I do belive you are right barbedwire. I was so excited to get it out on the road that I threw it all together to get it running. I figured I'd go back and tweak it later. I did tweak it (and I still like SRAM), but I did not notice that. Perhaps, I'll get out there and right it.


All that being said, the bike has been well cared for and ridden frequently. I have come to the conclusion that it is not the right size for me. As I have it set up the geometry is perfect; reach is the same as my custom bike, setback is dead on. But the standover leaves little room for comfort. It is 57ctc, square. Anybody out there with a 55 or 56 that is too small for them that would want to swap f/f?
I will continue riding it as it is, as I completely love the ride. But, if there's somebody out there with a similar Merckx (sl, late 80s to early 90s) that might want to trade or sell to me, please drop me a line. Let me know if anyone wants more photos.

Hopefully it has not been tainted in your estimation, due to its current SRAM affiliations.


----------



## LLP

1996 MX Leader with the modern parts


----------



## digby

LLP, that is a beautiful looking setup. Ive got the exact paint scheme in a light blue. Cant wait to get it built up.


----------



## fasteddy07

*Better shot, 1xM*

Here is a slightly better shot of my EM..

Just logged my 500th mile on it yesterday.


----------



## djg714

Corsa 01, Ultegra 9spd, Mavic Reflex, Continental Sprinters, Time EQ's........

:thumbsup:


----------



## digby

<img src="https://img292.imageshack.us/img292/8404/img1154nf7.jpg">


----------



## JohnHemlock




----------



## barry1021

*Motorola MX Leader*

Finally got her done--bit of a hodge podge with Ultegra and Dura ace (don't look TooManyBikes!!), but I went with the traditional Cinelli stem and bars and white tape. Got out for a quick ride today--after two hours on the Strong, I was afraid it would feel sluggish, but a sweet ride. I probably could go a little bigger in the frame, got a lot of post showing, but its a keeper. These aren't the wheels that I am going to use, but i wanted to get out for a spin.

b21


----------



## kjmunc

Sweetness.....glad to see you opted for some normal looking bars too instead of those crazy anatomic monstrosities. Looks great!!

Not to hijack your thread but riding today over Boston's crappy roads really made me enjoy my MXL. Tubulars definitely helped, but the steel smoothed out all but the worst potholes.


----------



## digby

<img src="https://img76.imageshack.us/img76/1816/img1158tp7.jpg"><br>
<img src="https://img401.imageshack.us/img401/3966/img1164lq5.jpg"><br>
<img src="https://img110.imageshack.us/img110/7495/img1166im5.jpg"><br>
<img src="https://img110.imageshack.us/img110/5741/img1167ar9.jpg"><br>
<img src="https://img110.imageshack.us/img110/249/img1168im5.jpg"><br>
<img src="https://img110.imageshack.us/img110/9898/img1169fj6.jpg"><br>
<img src="https://img395.imageshack.us/img395/2699/img1170tg3.jpg"><br>
<img src="https://img117.imageshack.us/img117/8647/img1172lk6.jpg"><br>


----------



## kolarshooter

Here's mine...ca 1989 Merckx TSX in Telekom livery.

Frame was NOS...took months to amass all the NOS parts.

I just finished it yesterday. I started a thread HERE.


----------



## handsomerob

Here is my riding buddy's rig. He brought it over with a ticking in the BB and I figured I would snap a pic of it for posterity.


----------



## steelblue

*My Corsa Extra*

Greetings fellow Merckx fans,

This is my first real bike, a Corsa Extra I built in 85 when I first got into biking. I recently took it out of mothball after a10 year hiatus from riding and plan to get back on the saddle again. It has all Record components except for the Chorus brakes.


----------



## knubby

Not sure it's going to work but here's my 1988 Merckx 753.


----------



## Rik H

*My Merckx MX-Leader*

first as it was when I got it...

next: as it is now.


----------



## zmudshark

This is not mine, but is my wife's 1985 Professional.


----------



## kolarshooter

Absolutely Stunning.


----------



## jsl

*MX Leader*

My MXL...


----------



## tv_vt

*Corsa Extra and Ti*

Both 60cm, both ride great! 180 cranks on the Corsa, 177.5 compacts on the Ti. The Corsa came from Europe - all the CE's in US had chrome back in their day. This one has a shop sticker from Sweden - Arvid Olssen - in Halmsted. Still there.

Thinking of getting the Ti frame painted. It has evolved since I bought it a few years ago. New fork (going from 43 to 45 mm rake really improved the slow speed stability w/o changing the high speed feel), new crank, seat, etc. Probably the best all-around riding bike I have. Have done numerous centuries, yet there's no side to side flex out of the saddle.

Thinking of adding a Look frame to my stable, though. Why should I - or why shouldn't I? Also thinking about a Mkx SC if I could find a 60 at a reasonable price - any out there??

TV


----------



## tbb001

Sweet rides man.


----------



## LLP




----------



## Kenacycle

^^

LLP wow excellent photos! bike looks hot! I love that stem


----------



## Guest

I took this today - thought I should post it in the Merckx forum.

My Merckx bikes

MX Leader, Team SC, Corsa SL, Titanium AX, Corsa Extra


----------



## Kenacycle

^^^
That is too many bikes!


----------



## noodle138

*Just finished my Telekom MX Leader*

Hi all,
I picked up the frame on ebay last spring. It was in tough shape cosmetically with many scratches and chips. Spent the summer finding/mixing/applying suitable touch-up paint and clear coat. Took the wheels (Open Pro with Ultegra hubs), brakes (Ultegra), and crank (Ultegra) off my CAAD 7 Cannondale, assembled the other parts over the summer. Have 9 speed Ultegra drivetrain, but it just wouldn't look right with brifters, so went old school with the downtube shifting and brake-only levers.
Chris


----------



## Kenacycle

^^ 
Beautiful. You need a classic seat to go with the retroness of the bike. 
A San Marco Regal, Rolls or Concor would do.


----------



## texbike

*Nice Leader!!!*

Noodle,

That is a sharp looking machine. I have one just like it in the Telekom colors built with 9 speed DA and down tube shifters. It is my favorite bike!

Enjoy,

Texbike


----------



## Guest

Noodle,

Stunning.


----------



## tv_vt

*updated Ti Merckx - winter mode*

Posted this bike earlier in this thread, but have since changed tires, seat and tape. Weather seems to have changed, too! 60cm frame circa late 90's. Tires are Michelin Axial Pro Winter model. Bought them a few years ago. Not sure what makes them a winter tire...


----------



## barry1021

*A little embarassed*

to put these up after Kolarshooter's majestic "just another Merckx" Telekom, but this is mine. Bought on EBAY early in year-put in a low bid, forgot about it and won!! Figured I missed something in the auction, but as you can see, it's in great shape. My first campy build. Pix kinda suck, and I have changed it a bit (white cloth tape now, looks much better, different wheels) but with 26 inches of snow, I am not taking any pix any time soon, so here it is. I absolutely LOVE the ride, it's one of my favorite bikes...it's a 57cm.

b21


----------



## jsl

My Merckx Alu 'cross...


----------



## Bill2

*Merckx Bound Carbon*

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/pastasugo/HoneyTeddiCasaNostra/photo#5147562243881176146"><img src="https://lh6.google.com/pastasugo/R2_Qln3ADFI/AAAAAAAAAIo/aCNAht-lVKo/s800/Merckx.JPG" /></a>

My "new" used Merckx Bound Carbon


----------



## Guest

barry1021 said:


> to put these up after Kolarshooter's majestic "just another Merckx" Telekom, but this is mine. Bought on EBAY early in year-put in a low bid, forgot about it and won!! Figured I missed something in the auction, but as you can see, it's in great shape. My first campy build. Pix kinda suck, and I have changed it a bit (white cloth tape now, looks much better, different wheels) but with 26 inches of snow, I am not taking any pix any time soon, so here it is. I absolutely LOVE the ride, it's one of my favorite bikes...it's a 57cm.
> 
> b21


Corsa Extra???


----------



## barry1021

*Yes sir.*



toomanybikes said:


> Corsa Extra???


57cm

b21


----------



## slojoe

*Century TSX*

My road bike...not for everyone, works for me.


----------



## kjmunc

Would you paint that frame pump if I sent you a can of blue spray paint?! ;-)

Just kidding, as it's a great looking bike, but it would be that much better with a matching frame pump!


----------



## slojoe

Let me know if you find a blue one... I'll keep this one green in case I find a 7-11 in my size.


----------



## Kenacycle

Get a white pump and do like Lance


----------



## noodle138

*Update*

Had to show the updated saddle. I needed something in white and with a cutout, so picked up a Specialized Avatar.
Chris


----------



## barry1021

*The first picture*



joris said:


> Hi MerckxGuys,
> 
> Some of my bikes, a real molteni 1972-73, a molteni replica repainted and it will be built up with full campy record, a teveblad teambike, a replica frame from kelme, a brandnew corsa extra never driven, some stradas....
> 
> joris


of Joris' bikes is now in my possession (with original fork). It's a beauty of a frame, I am looking to match the paint to fill in a few chips before I build it up. BTW the red in the Merckx color scheme is a very close match to the Competition Red that Serotta uses-you can buy it on their web site. 

b21


----------



## Kenacycle

Took the Merckx to Chilly Hilly this past weekend. Here's a shot at the motel. I love this bike!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

kdub said:


> Took the Merckx to Chilly Hilly this past weekend. Here's a shot at the motel. I love this bike!! :thumbsup:


Two things about that picture.

1) Nice Bike

2) your motel actually uses "keys" , on those little brown tags even. Retro!


----------



## Guest

barry1021 said:


> of Joris' bikes is now in my possession (with original fork). It's a beauty of a frame, I am looking to match the paint to fill in a few chips before I build it up. BTW the red in the Merckx color scheme is a very close match to the Competition Red that Serotta uses-you can buy it on their web site.
> 
> b21


Pictures ,


When?


----------



## Kenacycle

toomanybikes said:


> Two things about that picture.
> 
> 1) Nice Bike
> 
> 2) your motel actually uses "keys" , on those little brown tags even. Retro!



Yes, very retro. They even give you a TV remote along with the room key, and you are suppose to return it with the key when you check out.


----------



## Guest

*I had occasion to post these on another site*

so thought I'd post the link to my Merckx bikes.

One way of looking at this would be to say that I appear to have a bad habit.

http://picasaweb.google.com/2manybikes/MerckxFamilyAndAKissingCousin


----------



## zmudshark

Obviously the bike with someones name on all the parts is too small for you, as is the kissing cousin. 

Since I have no will power and evidently I am a complete sucker as well, I'll take those off your hands. Name your price, and I'll double it!



toomanybikes said:


> so thought I'd post the link to my Merckx bikes.
> 
> One way of looking at this would be to say that I appear to have a bad habit.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/2manybikes/MerckxFamilyAndAKissingCousin


----------



## innergel

Soon enough I will have a bike to post in this thread. This thread makes me smile every time I look at it.


----------



## Shojii

My old Eddy Ti, resprayed in Molteni Orange...I love it.


----------



## barry1021

Great choice for paint Shojii, looks great!!

b21


----------



## Jim Nazium

*Carbon!*

There's a lot of steel in this thread ... a little aluminum ... even some titanium ... but so far no carbon. So here's my current # 1 ride, a 2007 SXM:


----------



## LLP




----------



## zmudshark

Some quick shots of my new old Merckx Professional, all it's lacking is a Regal saddle:


----------



## KayTee

Holy mackeral - that's just beeyootiful! Faema is the all-time bestest Merckx paint scheme. I love the red cable housing, cages and the straps. Wish my CE's saddle and tape could still look that white. Great build job!


----------



## Guest

zMud,

Gee that turned out nice.

Beautiful bike.

I look forward to riding alongside that!!

Would any of my bikes ( or their rider) be worthy?


----------



## zmudshark

toomanybikes said:


> zMud,
> 
> Gee that turned out nice.
> 
> Beautiful bike.
> 
> I look forward to riding alongside that!!
> 
> Would any of my bikes ( or their rider) be worthy?


Oh, I can think of a half dozen or so offhand, and I think you'll spend more time riding in front of it!

Next trip down, you should bring the De Rosa. We can see if anyone notices!


----------



## barry1021

*Don't flatter him*



toomanybikes said:


> zMud,
> 
> Gee that turned out nice.
> 
> Beautiful bike.
> 
> I look forward to riding alongside that!!
> 
> Would any of my bikes ( or their rider) be worthy?


it just makes him ride faster. Oh allright, it came out OK I guess. It sure looks like it should be left in air conditioned comfort to me tho. rrr: 

b21


----------



## ElvisMerckx

*Here's my Domo Merckx ...*

... I just refurbished it. I normally run an ES up front too.


----------



## Aussie Rider

*Merckx Corsa*

Not to take anything away from the Professional above

Here's my 1984/85? Merckx Corsa, also in Faema colours

Full Campy Super Record, Regina Hollowpin chain & freewheel, Omega 19 rims, Marwi Ti spokes, Cinelli Gold Plated  stem & Cinelli Criterium bars


----------



## KayTee

WOW! How long did it take to collect the parts? First gold-plated Cinelli I've seen. It's just awesome - true class act.


----------



## Aussie Rider

KayTee said:


> WOW! How long did it take to collect the parts? First gold-plated Cinelli I've seen. It's just awesome - true class act.


Thanks  

I got the bike mostly complete from evil bay, just added the pedals, new tyres & cables and the panto chainring & levers

Have no idea if the stem was a special or anniversary edition but certainly looks original plating etc

At the local riders cafe on our Beach Rd (very popular riding route) there might be near 200 riders with any number of exotic super bling carbon AUD$10k+ bikes (Colnagos, Bianchi's, Ridleys,Looks, Merckx, BMC's etc) but the 23 year old Merckx gets all the attention :thumbsup:


----------



## suburbancycles

*scandium red white and blue 57com*

I have had many of the older steel frames, but i wasnt sold on the newer stuff till i got to ride one of these, wow

can any one give me information on this bike?
was it a rare paint scheme?

i love this bike

www.suburbancycles.com


----------



## tv_vt

*Freddy Rodriguez frame color*

That paint scheme was made up for Freddy Rodriguez the year after he won the US Pro championships. Represents the US champion color. He had it when he rode for Domo.

TV


----------



## bricoleur

*Edit*

delete


----------



## jsl

*Merckx Professional*

pics of my Merckx Professional.


----------



## barry1021

*How i spent my Sunmmer vacation*

THe 7-11 was puchased complete on EBAY earlier in the year, just changed the seat. May put a silver stem on when the tape wears. THe MX Leader was purchased from Wondercycles in Belgium-a reputable and classy guy (goes by Zairebunia on EBAY) whom I previously bought a frame from. I actually missed this auction, noticed the buyer had a bad history, and emailed the seller and said I was ready to act if it fell thru. I got it. Just built it up, Campy mostly nine speed.Few things to do;get a nicer post and saddle, the HS lock nut on the newer campy would not catch the thread on the steerer, so I used an older campy nut. Also have a shimano FD for now, and needs more touch up, and wheel upgrade. I rode the 7-11 a lot (with Toomanybikes) last week and loved it, esp the Dura Ace 8 speed which is awesome. I only got one ride on the MX Leader but it was pretty sweet. I like them both a lot!!

b21


----------



## zmudshark

Both beautiful bikes, well suited for AZ living. What will you ride in the TdS?


----------



## barry1021

zmudshark said:


> Both beautiful bikes, well suited for AZ living. What will you ride in the TdS?


Perhaps one that has not arrived yet, that starts with a D


----------



## zmudshark

barry1021 said:


> Perhaps one that has not arrived yet, that starts with a D


Like you'll have that built in two days, come on...

Wheels and full gruppo? Unless you're riding fixed, I don't think so 

I'll bet you a loaf of biscotti you'll be on something else!


----------



## Guest

Very nice, indeed. I recognize those.

I spent my vacation kind of the same way .................

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1646664#post1646664

Most unlike me to have only one Merckx in the picture ...................






barry1021 said:


> THe 7-11 was puchased complete on EBAY earlier in the year, just changed the seat. May put a silver stem on when the tape wears. THe MX Leader was purchased from Wondercycles in Belgium-a reputable and classy guy (goes by Zairebunia on EBAY) whom I previously bought a frame from. I actually missed this auction, noticed the buyer had a bad history, and emailed the seller and said I was ready to act if it fell thru. I got it. Just built it up, Campy mostly nine speed.Few things to do;get a nicer post and saddle, the HS lock nut on the newer campy would not catch the thread on the steerer, so I used an older campy nut. Also have a shimano FD for now, and needs more touch up, and wheel upgrade. I rode the 7-11 a lot (with Toomanybikes) last week and loved it, esp the Dura Ace 8 speed which is awesome. I only got one ride on the MX Leader but it was pretty sweet. I like them both a lot!!
> 
> b21


----------



## barry1021

zmudshark said:


> Like you'll have that built in two days, come on...
> 
> Wheels and full gruppo? Unless you're riding fixed, I don't think so
> 
> I'll bet you a loaf of biscotti you'll be on something else!


Whats the big deal? Can use the brakes, BB (maybe), HS bars, throw on the wheels from the MX Leader, good to go. It's nice to have a choice tho if its not ready

b21


----------



## Nurgen Pete

*1980 Eddy Merckx Professional*

Finally got some decent pictures together of my 1980 size 50cm Professional

Columbus SL tubing, built with a mix of NOS Ultegra 6500/105 5500/Dura-Ace 7700 and 7410-parts and Cinell stem and bar. Home built wheels with Dura-Ace hubs, Revolution spokes and Open Pro rims. Built 2x up front and on the left rear, 3x on the right.








































































(Big versions of the pictures over on Flickr)

I LOVE this bike. I've never had a frame/bike that fit me better. It just begs me to get in the drops and turn on the power.

More details on the origins of this frame here


----------



## barry1021

*What I am riding now*

both have fulfilled expectations, and then some. More details on the track/fixie in the Fixie Forum, the SLX is 9 speed Campy Cinelli bars and stem, bontrager seat, open pro wheels.

b21


----------



## Nurgen Pete

You got a wobbly rear wheel there? 

Nice touch with the number plate braze-on on the top tube!
Those 9-spd Campy parts look nice on a classic steel ride


----------



## zmudshark

b21, Is the SLX Merckx the one you are thinking about selling?

It's a very nice looking frame, and a team bike to boot. Will you offer it to the forum before you sell on eBay? What are you thinking, price wise, assuming that is the one you're selling?

Beautiful bike, BTW


----------



## zmudshark

barry1021 said:


> THe 7-11 was puchased complete on EBAY earlier in the year, just changed the seat. May put a silver stem on when the tape wears. THe MX Leader was purchased from Wondercycles in Belgium-a reputable and classy guy (goes by Zairebunia on EBAY) whom I previously bought a frame from. I actually missed this auction, noticed the buyer had a bad history, and emailed the seller and said I was ready to act if it fell thru. I got it. Just built it up, Campy mostly nine speed.Few things to do;get a nicer post and saddle, the HS lock nut on the newer campy would not catch the thread on the steerer, so I used an older campy nut. Also have a shimano FD for now, and needs more touch up, and wheel upgrade. I rode the 7-11 a lot (with Toomanybikes) last week and loved it, esp the Dura Ace 8 speed which is awesome. I only got one ride on the MX Leader but it was pretty sweet. I like them both a lot!!
> 
> b21


Does your wife know you wheeled those bikes through the house to take pictures in the back yard? Does she even know that if you die, she owns those bikes? Have you told her what they are worth, or are you leaving that to 2many after you're gone?


----------



## Guest

zmudshark said:


> Does your wife know you wheeled those bikes through the house to take pictures in the back yard? ....


You know, the funny thing is the first time I saw those pics that was the first thing that came to my mind too.


----------



## zmudshark

toomanybikes said:
 

> You know, the funny thing is the first time I saw those pics that was the first thing that came to my mind too.


Luckily, I don't think she has a clue about the bike forums.


----------



## barry1021

zmudshark said:


> b21, Is the SLX Merckx the one you are thinking about selling?
> 
> It's a very nice looking frame, and a team bike to boot. Will you offer it to the forum before you sell on eBay? What are you thinking, price wise, assuming that is the one you're selling?
> 
> Beautiful bike, BTW


no i am selling the Telekom, keeping this one.


----------



## barry1021

*I would never wheel them through the house*



zmudshark said:


> Does your wife know you wheeled those bikes through the house to take pictures in the back yard? Does she even know that if you die, she owns those bikes? Have you told her what they are worth, or are you leaving that to 2many after you're gone?


I went through the back gate ihih: :ihih: ) I am leaving everything to Toomany, not because he can ride them but because he is NICE. 

b21


----------



## LLP

My another two MXL collection !


----------



## barry1021

LLP said:


> My another two MXL collection !


Sweetness!! A pair of them!!! A molteni MXL is certainly a great find. Hmmm they look my size, so where do you live?:devil: :devil: 

b21


----------



## my5360

MXL ！same with my MXL ...


----------



## boneman

*I've added a few*

Since the original post I've added a Team SC, Genius special and a Corsa 753, one of the rarest of his production.



boneman said:


> Merckx Corsa SLX and Merckx Ex Ti


----------



## Guest

boneman said:


> Since the original post I've added a Team SC, Genius special and a Corsa 753, one of the rarest of his production.



Boneman,

You're killing me.

My holy grail of Merckx - a 753.

I hope to find one some day.

I have the same SC ( mine's bigger though!  )


----------



## waydownsouth

Still a work in progress, but it's taking a while so I thought I had better post a picture. A from Belgium via South Africa Arcobaleno, silver Campy parts (no carbon), generally 9 speed Chorus with Centaur compact crank due to the fact that I live halfway up a pretty steep hill. I'm still looking for a more appropriate seat post (decent silver alloy posts are hard to find in New Zealand) and the (Salsa) bars will be replaced by Cinelli soon. Open Pro rims on Chorus hubs. 

The ride is sublime. I had a MX Leader which succumbed to rust a couple of years ago but I'm pretty sure I prefer the ride of the Arco. Not quite as solid feeling laterally as the MXL (not helped by the light but kind of flexy Cinelli Grammo stem) but the larger diameter seat stays make for awesome power transmission to the rear wheel. Climbs and sprints beautifully. Fantastic ride comfort for long days in the saddle. Thanks to all of those on this forum who provided the inspiration to track down a frame and complete the build. Since my MXL died I've tried other materials but nothing rides like a steel Merckx. :thumbsup:


----------



## barry1021

waydownsouth said:


> Still a work in progress, but it's taking a while so I thought I had better post a picture. A from Belgium via South Africa Arcobaleno, silver Campy parts (no carbon), generally 9 speed Chorus with Centaur compact crank due to the fact that I live halfway up a pretty steep hill. I'm still looking for a more appropriate seat post (decent silver alloy posts are hard to find in New Zealand) and the (Salsa) bars will be replaced by Cinelli soon. Open Pro rims on Chorus hubs.
> 
> The ride is sublime. I had a MX Leader which succumbed to rust a couple of years ago but I'm pretty sure I prefer the ride of the Arco. Not quite as solid feeling laterally as the MXL (not helped by the light but kind of flexy Cinelli Grammo stem) but the larger diameter seat stays make for awesome power transmission to the rear wheel. Climbs and sprints beautifully. Fantastic ride comfort for long days in the saddle. Thanks to all of those on this forum who provided the inspiration to track down a frame and complete the build. Since my MXL died I've tried other materials but nothing rides like a steel Merckx. :thumbsup:


Congrats, nice to see one built up with all the fork issues people had......

b21


----------



## barry1021

boneman said:


> Since the original post I've added a Team SC, Genius special and a Corsa 753, one of the rarest of his production.


OMG that 753 is drop dead gorgeous, what a find!!

b21


----------



## boneman

*10 years of waiting*

It's been a long time. Patience, they do come up although I never thought I'd see one in my size.



toomanybikes said:


> Boneman,
> 
> You're killing me.
> 
> My holy grail of Merckx - a 753.
> 
> I hope to find one some day.
> 
> I have the same SC ( mine's bigger though!  )


----------



## boneman

*Thanks*

I'm down to only a few frames I'd really like but this one's been hard. One on this list is a Raleigh Team in 753. Saw one about 8 years ago, didn't pull the trigger and have regretted it ever since.



barry1021 said:


> OMG that 753 is drop dead gorgeous, what a find!!
> 
> b21


----------



## zmudshark

Fantastic, Boneman.

I think I saw that 753 come up for sale, or am I mistaken? I thought I remembered thinking it was too small for me and too big for my wife.

Nice find, in any case.


----------



## Guest

zmudshark said:


> Fantastic, Boneman.
> 
> I think I saw that 753 come up for sale, or am I mistaken? I thought I remembered thinking it was too small for me and too big for my wife.
> 
> Nice find, in any case.


You haven't been drowned or blown away yet????


Shouldn't you be doing hill repeats on the on ramp??


----------



## zmudshark

*Very Funny*

The rains missed here for the most part, but the wind makes up for lack of elevation. I'm getting ready to head out again right now. At least the roads are smooth.

BTW, I just heard from BigBossMan, he's booked for the Tour de Scottsdale, coming in Friday night, hopefully we can get him set up on a bike Saturday. When are you getting in?


----------



## Guest

I get in on Thursday night.

I think I have to install a new garage door opener!!


----------



## Guest

zmudshark said:


> The rains missed here for the most part, but the wind makes up for lack of elevation. I'm getting ready to head out again right now. At least the roads are smooth.
> 
> BTW, I just heard from BigBossMan, he's booked for the Tour de Scottsdale, coming in Friday night, hopefully we can get him set up on a bike Saturday. When are you getting in?



What size bike does BBM ride??


----------



## zmudshark

I think a 55-56. I'm thinking your Merckx TI may fit the bill. I'm getting ready to call him right now, I'll send an email.

I have tools and a ladder for garage door repair. I put a new opener in mine last year. If you have a rental car, we're good, I don't think I can put a ladder on the Miata ;-)


----------



## bconneraz




----------



## kjung

*Hot Ebay Merckx*

LOL!!
This is posted on Ebay 10/01/08, under Merckx.......Think he ever rode this?? The only thing more interesting than the picture is the description.


----------



## Guest

kjung said:


> LOL!!
> This is posted on Ebay 10/01/08, under Merckx.......Think he ever rode this?? The only thing more interesting than the picture is the description.


I can't find the item so can't comment on the description but I do know someone who rides an Eddy Merckx mountain bike, and I can guarantee it was made in the Eddy Merckx factory.


----------



## Kenacycle

It's here http://cgi.ebay.com/EDDY-MERCKX-Twi...yZ160917QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kjung

I stand corrected. The ebay thing looked like something somebody bought decals for and labeled at home.


----------



## bconneraz

*my slurpee*

The new addition to the stable that lives with the MXL a couple pictures up.


----------



## velogeek

Eddy and my AXM


----------



## nmally

*A Molteni Corsa SL from the UK*

Came across this site recently and I'm well impresed with the dedication to EM. Having watched the tour through the early 70's, I recently fulfilled my boyhood ambition and pulled together my Molteni replica courtesy of Ebay and Campyoldy. I tried to go completely down the the NOS Boxed Campag SR route, and managed all bar the rear derailleur. The frame is a 62cm; flat crowned 80's replica (I think) - I haven't checked the numbers yet. I chose not to respray it; as it has just enough patina and I think that new paint would blur the lug definition etc. I think it's not far off; and I've even added a couple of Molteni Bidons since

The plan is take it when we're in France next July for the tour start, and I'll do my best to get it up and over Mont Ventoux!!!

Hope you like it (The photos are a few months ago from the back end of a poor summe!)


----------



## kjmunc

Wowza.....that is an incredible restoration! How long did it take you and where in the heck did you find that frame? Its a 62cm, so count me at the head of the line if you ever decide to sell it!


----------



## rsaunders

*Newest Addition: Merckx Corsa 01*

I'm somewhat new to the forum (never posted before), but I thought I'd post the latest addition to my fleet of bikes. It's a red Merckx Corsa 01 Frame straight from our friend Rashid in South Africa. I ordered it back at the end of October and it arrived in November. I'm just now getting around to posting pictures due to the holidays and my general inability to do anything except stand in line at the local shopping malls for doorbuster bargains. Joking.

My motivation for getting this frame is two-fold. First, when I started cycling 15+ years ago, steel frames were the primary type of bike around. I grew up riding steel schwinn and Bianchi lugged steel framesets. Second, I really enjoy building and maintaining my own bikes. I've always said that cycling is my first hobby, and being a bike mechanic is my second. After being on carbon and aluminum for the past few years as a racer, I decided I wanted a nice classic steel project bike to work on to get the nostalgic quality of steel and the challenge of building a(nother) new bike. Once I was turned onto the Merckx forums by my good buddy kjmunc and saw the potential in these sweet frames, I was sold. 

Sorry for the so-so picture quality. I'll post more pictures as the build progresses. There are a few dings in the paint that would indicate that this has been stored for a while, but nothing that 5 minutes with touch-up paint won't fix. There is no way this was ever built up...the dropouts aren't scratched and the paint around the headset and bottom bracket surfaces are pristine. Overall it's an incredible find. Right now I'm looking for some Campy Chorus 10 speed parts to build this up. This will be a work in progress for a while, but I can't wait to get it rolling. 

View attachment 150908


View attachment 150909


View attachment 150910


----------



## kjmunc

rsaunders said:



> Overall it's an incredible find. Right now I'm looking for some Campy Chorus 10 speed parts to build this up. This will be a work in progress for a while, but I can't wait to get it rolling.


Yo Rich, great to see the frame and can't wait to see it built up some day. Still bums me out that Rashid didn't have any 62cm frames over there for me!


----------



## Aussie Rider

*Corsa Extra - TSX*

New find, pre-loved Corsa Extra (TSX) I think '93/94, complete Chorus groupo & Omega 19 rims, to go with my '84 Corsa (Faema)


----------



## Spudgun74

*Can't place it?*

Hello all.

I'm just about to do a rebuild on my Merckx and just want to know what the original bike looked like. I've had it since 1996, it had one owner before me. I had always thought it was a 93-94, but I'm guessing a bit earlier now?

The bike has a strange mix of dura-ace and campag components. The original wheelset, which I'm trying to rack my brains remembering the model, was a campag clincher, silver rim, purple stickers.

Paint job is original pearl white on frame, as are decals. 

The serial number is H7C 8254 C - which I think makes it a 90-91 Corsa?

But some things don't match. ie, Top tube cable routing, clamp-style front derailleur, fork crowns rounded and sloping downward. So, what year / model is this?

Sorry for not having more/better pics, but the bike is now in bits and pieces awaiting some loving.

Grateful for any help.


----------



## new2steel

*corsa extra*

Got her all cleaned up and upgraded some parts. What's left of the original specs are the brake calipers, cranks, handlebar,seatpost and f.deraileur. Any ideas what year is this model? Got it from a friend a few months ago.


----------



## Aussie Rider

new2steel said:


> Got her all cleaned up and upgraded some parts. What's left of the original specs are the brake calipers, cranks, handlebar,seatpost and f.deraileur. Any ideas what year is this model? Got it from a friend a few months ago.


Have a look underneath the Bottom Bracket and then refer to:

http://www.cadre.org/Merckx/


----------



## ShortNFast

*Did you identify the year on the Corsa Extra Aussie Rider?*

Just curious as to year made on the bike. You can always e-mail Gita who can help identify the year of production for you.


----------



## Aussie Rider

ShortNFast said:


> Just curious as to year made on the bike. You can always e-mail Gita who can help identify the year of production for you.



The serial numbers on my Corsa Extra (TSX) indicate '93/94 however the original owner that I bought the bike from says he got it in '96 I suspect that the shop had the bike for a good 18 months


----------



## new2steel

Checked the bottom bracket and it says A0X2357C. I will try to email Gita. I guess its a size 50 and 90-91model ? :idea: .


----------



## Aussie Rider

new2steel said:


> Checked the bottom bracket and it says A0X2357C. I will try to email Gita. I guess its a size 50 and 90-91model ? :idea: .


Judging by the serial number I would agree that its a 50cm 90/91 Corsa Extra


----------



## ironmandreamer

I've just bought a Merckx Ti on eBay. Got sausaged on the exchange rate and freight but we live and learn. It's in very average condition but it is to be a project bike and will be completely rebuilt as funds allow  Could you please e-mail me a set of photos and any info including details of the fork options. I'm in Australia and Merckx isn't a well supported marque locally. Thanks, Clayton E: [email protected]


----------



## rcclass

*1990 Corsa w/ Team Motorola Livery*

This is my baby (although a bit too tall for me :cryin: )

I have e-mailed the Merckx Factory and they confirmed that it is a 1990 Corsa. I bought it used in 1996, as a training tool (I'm really a mountain biker  )

In a vain attempt to make the bike seem smaller, I updated the stem to a shorter one, in the process, adding a carbon fork and new bars. 

One thing that I've always wondered about is, how many Team Motorola bikes did Gita import? Just curious...

This will probably go up for sale in the VERY near future, so pay attention to the classifieds...

Cheers!


----------



## Soapy

Some fantastic bikes here. Thought it was about time i posted some of mine.
The first is my 10th Anniversay TSX which i have had from new (1990). Its due to be put back in its non-fixed state as soon as I get all the bits together.
The second is my latest toy from the same stable, I just love the way Merckx's ride.

Have also got a Cinelli Team Aliante in Soft-touch yellow from about 1996ish but will post those up elsewhere.


----------



## Mike5835

Here is my 1985 Merckx Professional with Columbus SL
Running full period Campag super record groupo, San Marco dua saddle, NOS Campag record 28H hubs with Mavic Open Pro hoops, 3ttt panto stem with 3ttt comp bars, panto levers & cranks. Really happy with the way it's turned out, fantastic to ride - smooth, stable and wants to be ridden fast.
What more can I say, love taking it down beach rd, Melbourne Aust, and letting it rip


----------



## barry1021

*oh*

that is a sweet fade, I really like it A LOT!! One of a kind.

b21


----------



## Aussie Rider

Thats a great looking Merckx, might see you on Beach rd sometime with one of my Merckx


----------



## Marz

I'll look out for it too. Do you go out on Saturday mornings? I ride a red Corsa 0.1.


----------



## barry1021

*If I were to add another Merckx*



Soapy said:


> Some fantastic bikes here. Thought it was about time i posted some of mine.
> The first is my 10th Anniversay TSX which i have had from new (1990). Its due to be put back in its non-fixed state as soon as I get all the bits together.
> The second is my latest toy from the same stable, I just love the way Merckx's ride.
> 
> Have also got a Cinelli Team Aliante in Soft-touch yellow from about 1996ish but will post those up elsewhere.


to the collection, I think it would be the 10th anniverary-the pearl is so nice, and you have kept yours in great shape. Pls post again in his geared state.

b21


----------



## Mike5835

yeh - I do venture out saturday mornings - get out early about 6.30 and then back up to Cafe Racer for a quiet one


----------



## Marz

I'll look out for your Merckx at Cafe Racer. I usually ride with a friend who probably owns the only Pegoretti Marcelo in Melbourne.


----------



## Soapy

*Finished*

Just finished restoring my Tsx.
Here's a few pics


----------



## learlove

Soapy said:


> Just finished restoring my Tsx.
> Here's a few pics


wow, absolutely jaw dropping. what size is it? 52cm. 

If you don't mind me saying, if it is a 52 or 53 and you ever want to sell, please let me know.


----------



## em3

Soapy, love the TSX. Just wondering, is that a threadless stem with quill adapter or a quill stem with a spacer in between the headset and stem? Looks really sleek.
Thanks,
EM3


----------



## Soapy

Thanks for the comments guys,

The Tsx is a 52cm, not currently for sale  its just too pretty to look at.
The stem is an old quill Control Tech which are renowned for slipping down the quill over time, so I custom made a spacer to go between the stem and the headset. Looks alot better with it.

Out of interest, how much would this sell for State side? (im in the UK)

Soapy


----------



## learlove

here is a link to some great pics of a 54cm corsa01 in GAN colors.

https://s205.photobucket.com/albums/bb274/amt27photos/eddy merckx corsa 01 gan team/?start=all


----------



## learlove

*Corsa 01*

52cm ctc seat, 54cm ctc top tube
build is mostly ultegra with open pro wheels and conti 4 season tires 700x25c. DA shifters and Ritchey crank 50/34. Cinelli X/A stem 130cm and Cinelli Criterium 65-44 bars. Regal saddle. The color is an italian race red with some orange in it. My camera makes it look more pale than it is in person. The lettering is a silver/white to blue fade.


----------



## Marz

This is mine, exactly same frame size although I measured 52 x 53.5, close enough I suppose. 

Sadly it's up for sale on ebay as I'm studying this year and culling. The Merckx is the most pristine and therefore the easist to sell. I've changed tape colour to white to match the tyres.

I'm heartbroken as it's one of the smoothest bikes I've ridden but I've made my decision.

You should love riding yours. Enjoy.


----------



## learlove

Marz, 
if you can don't sell all your stuff. Keep at least one bike. I speak from my past. I stopped racing when I went to college in 1993 and sold my stuff to pay for school and flying lessons. I wish I had kept at least one of my old racing bikes (see cannondale forum pics).

And yes for the record the tt on the 52cm is more like a 53.5. My tape measure shows a bit longer than 53.5 though that's why I put 54cm.

Good luck with the studies.


----------



## learlove

here is a pic of my NOS 52cm MX Leader Frame. I think it is a 1996 or 98 frame. I bought it back in 2006 and have it stored in a nice dry place at my parents house. I saving it for later in life to build and ride.


----------



## Marz

Beautiful MXL, beautiful colour. I had one of those too but found it too stiff, now I wouldn't mind having again. Where did you get your frame and do you have the fork? 

I'm not selling all my bikes. I'm definately keeping my yellow 2004 De Rosa Merak with Chorus and Proton wheels, it's beautiful but I'd never get my money back on it.

I also have an Australian made Hillman 531C tubing, which they built custom for me but gave it a 54.5 tt, so I use a 100mm stem on it, Definately too long, what were they thinking?

I'll save up over the next few years for the dream bike, a Pegoretti Marcelo (if I ever find my size on ebay). Couldn't afford a new one as it would be about $AUD5000.


----------



## learlove

Marz, 
it's good to hear your not selling the lot. Yes I have the matching fork for the MXL. I got the frame in Jan06 from www.wrenchscience.com. BTW the marcelo is an awsome bike from what i hear.


----------



## backofthebunch

*Another Red Corsa 01*

Here is my Corsa 01, (ex South Africa) via "waydownsouth", sent to New Jersey instead of New Zealand. After 12 months of waiting it finally arrived and then I had all the fork steerer length dramas experienced by so many of these frames... Built up with a full 8speed (7400 series) Dura Ace group c1991. The l-o-n-g wait has been worth it, I can't wait for a good long ride this weekend!! Thinking maybe a blue San Marco Rolls saddle to finish it off...or maybe a white one with white bar tape?!


----------



## waydownsouth

backofthebunch said:


> Here is my Corsa 01, (ex South Africa) via "waydownsouth", sent to New Jersey instead of New Zealand. After 12 months of waiting it finally arrived and then I had all the fork steerer length dramas experienced by so many of these frames... Built up with a full 8speed (7400 series) Dura Ace group c1991. The l-o-n-g wait has been worth it, I can't wait for a good long ride this weekend!! Thinking maybe a blue San Marco Rolls saddle to finish it off...or maybe a white one with white bar tape?!


Beautiful. I had my doubts about the white cable casing but it does work. White sadle and bar tape could work as well - I will happily look after the Turbomatic for you.  Looking forward to joining you for a ride on the weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## learlove

*52cm Merckx Leader*

here is my 52cm Leader (aluminum) with ultegra. It is now stripped and hanging at my parents house in PA and the ultegra is on my Caad9 c-dale (see c-dale pics forum). I have a centaur group for this Merckx (also stored at my parents home) that i am going to build the frame with. below it is a pic of an old viner I had that has the centaur group i'm going to put on the leader.


----------



## learlove

*some Merckx frames hanging in the basement waiting builds*

52cm corsa extra
52cm merckx mxl
50cm merckx leader (also have a 52cm pic'd above)
the 2 other frames hanging are custom Dreesens (built in Pottstown, PA) track and road. The track is inch and 3/8's OS steel lugged. Can't wait to move back to PA and build that bike up for t-town. the bottom is an old Guerciotti SL tubing I sold last year.


----------



## fatchance1

*My Max tubing SS*

Ya not a Merckx but thought you might like to see it. The Fork is an Orange.


----------



## martinrjensen

*my circa 90's Corsa*

I finally got my Corsa set up the way I like it (pretty much). I don't know about the saddle color (yellow thigh pads) but I do know the saddle will have to be this model, maybe just not this color. Also I may put on dark brown leather bar tape but I think it looks pretty good with the black cork right now. 
I bought this in pieces. The frame came from Germany, the grouppo from Oregon incl the wheels. 
It's pretty much full Campy Chorus 9 speed. Not quite period correct but close. The handle bars I just got today and they came from France. eBay of course, frame, grouppo, bars and saddle. So it's a real international build. It's a nice ride but a bit stiffer than my Serotta but that may be because of the wheels.
More pics of this in various stages of build are at:
https://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s92/martinrjensen/Eddy Merckx/


----------



## backofthebunch

oopps, sorry


----------



## backofthebunch

Very Very Nice. Stay away from the brown leather bars IMHO the frame has enough "going on" in terms of colour and "style". But you've got to get rid of that saddle bag / cannondale lunchbox!! Great work, enjoy your rides.


----------



## martinrjensen

*the bars*

You could be right on the bars. The bike is pretty busy already. The black is pretty neutral and I think balances the looks pretty good. I agree about the cannondale bag too.
thanks


backofthebunch said:


> Very Very Nice. Stay away from the brown leather bars IMHO the frame has enough "going on" in terms of colour and "style". But you've got to get rid of that saddle bag / cannondale lunchbox!! Great work, enjoy your rides.


----------



## innergel

martinrjensen said:


> You could be right on the bars. The bike is pretty busy already. The black is pretty neutral and I think balances the looks pretty good. I agree about the cannondale bag too.
> thanks


You could always go with white tape on the bars. That would make the white on the frame pop a little better. I think the black is a slightly overbearing with that light color scheme.

Or you could go with blue tape to match the blue frame accents. 

Otherwise, beautiful!


----------



## Spudgun74

*Black & White*

Hi all, 

Finally got around to giving my favourite ride a much needed tune-up. I know most builds here are to spec as at time of construction, with the use of era components. I just had a '08 Centaur groupset lying around doing nothing and figured....what the heck.

Wheelset - Prolite Gavia's
Groupset - '08 Campagnolo Centaur
Stem/Handlebars - Modolo

Couldn't decide on a color for the frame, so went for a B&W build in the end. Pretty happy with the final result and still my fav bike after 15yrs on many saddles


----------



## kjmunc

Wow......that is really, really nice. What kind of seatpost is that? I can't imagine where you found a white Modolo quill stem, but it's sharp. Any reason you went alloy cranks rather than carbon? You could also swap the Centaur brakes for black Veloce's if you wanted to be really, really picky 

Beautiful bike!


----------



## stelvio1925

*My Merckx Corsa restored*

Seven months after the frame arrived, the paint, and build is complete. Frame restored by framebuilder/painter extraordinaire Jeff Bock of Des Moines, Iowa. It was an eBay rescue last fall. After a few shakedown rides and a recent 50 mile jaunt, my reacquaintance with quality steel bike was not a disappointment, after a 14-yr foray in titanium. The bike soaks up the rumble strips better than my Merlin Exralight with Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork, very forgiving on long days in the saddle. Summer riding is fun. Campagnolo Centaur gruppo, Nuovo Record seatpost, Chorus pedals, Cinelli bars (66-40) & stem, Selle Italia Prolink saddle.


































































Edit: Sorry Imageshack lost my original pics. Had to upload again.


----------



## kjmunc

Man oh man....someone send these pics to Tullio's kin in Vicenza as proof why Campy should never quit making alloy components. 

Absolutely perfect, classy build! Enjoy riding it!


----------



## waterford

That is a wonderful machine!


----------



## Spudgun74

Yes, the Modolo Stem started the whole B&W thing.. I stumbled across that on an online auction site. That got the brain thinking, sourced the Decals from Ebay. The seatpost is an FSA FSR270, courtesy of Ebay, saddle - Selle Italia SLR. Headset - Campagnolo Record. Just brought some Look Keo Classic's to go on and some new tyres will be required, probably Continental 4000s's.

Frame was stripped and painted by automotive painter, they were also kind enough to do all the inlays and stamped areas in black. 

I actually have a '09 Sram Rival groupset sitting in it's boxes and I did consider building with this, but after much thought I have decided to keep all my bikes as Campag builds... just for the sake of interchangeability. Nothing against Sram or Shimano.


----------



## learlove

stelvio1925, 

what size is that corsa. I love the flat crown fork.


----------



## Wheelspeed

*What's mine?*

Wow! A lot of gorgeous bikes! I like seeing this thread because I bought mine at a flea-market and didn't realize what it was. But after a few rides I learned that I really liked the way it rode. This thread definitely sparked my interest to know a little more about what I'm riding. For one thing, I'd like to find a stem that fits the period better.

Can anyone estimate the year of this bike?



















Oh, note that the cable goes under the top-tube. I looked at every picture here, but didn't see the exact same frame, so I'm having trouble figuring out the year.


----------



## stelvio1925

learlove said:


> stelvio1925,
> 
> what size is that corsa. I love the flat crown fork.


Seat tube measures 52 cm ctc. Yeah the flat crown has grown on me since I received the frame & built it up.


----------



## martinrjensen

*new stem*

A new stem shouldn't be much of a problem and I totally agree. Nothing looks better than a shiny old quil stem, even if they are a hassle.. Just figure out the length you need. There are lots of Cinelli quil stems out there but most will be 26.4 in diameter limitting your bars. Nitto makes similar in appearance quil stems.
As far as the year, have you looked for the serial number? There is s site for Merckx serial numbers that should help;
https://www.cadre.org/Merckx/


Wheelspeed said:


> Wow! A lot of gorgeous bikes! I like seeing this thread because I bought mine at a flea-market and didn't realize what it was. But after a few rides I learned that I really liked the way it rode. This thread definitely sparked my interest to know a little more about what I'm riding. For one thing, I'd like to find a stem that fits the period better.
> 
> Can anyone estimate the year of this bike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, note that the cable goes under the top-tube. I looked at every picture here, but didn't see the exact same frame, so I'm having trouble figuring out the year.


----------



## saab2000




----------



## mike01

Corsa Extra with a complete Croce d´Aune gruppo from 89, just cleaned and regreased it and changed to a longer stem and new bar tape


----------



## HigherGround

Can't.stop.looking... (drool)


----------



## backofthebunch

That's a smart lookin' ride you've got there...White brake lever hoods *and* a pantographed stem! I've been after such a stem on ebay, woah are they fetchin' a high price. Enjoy!


----------



## DMCZone

*1980 Eddy Merckx Professional - Tout MAVIC*










MAVIC equipped Eddy Merckx Professional

Repainted by Colour Tech in the UK, and decals from Cyclomondo on eBay.

Just need a panto'd stem now.


----------



## JetSpeed

Random shot.


----------



## mike01

DMCZone said:


> MAVIC equipped Eddy Merckx Professional
> 
> Repainted by Colour Tech in the UK, and decals from Cyclomondo on eBay.
> 
> Just need a panto'd stem now.



I love to see an early Merckx Pro like that, the basic competition tool in those days AND with a Mavic SSC gruppo...it´s not something you see often today! Congratulations to a great ride.
The pantographed stem on my Corsa Extra was just something I found years ago by chance and that finally came into use on the right bike. The Corsa Extra rides beautifully btw, it´s not a ligtht weight, but it is such a fantastic responsive ride that you can´t do anything else than just love it. Makes me stay out on the road longer than anticipated, not many bikes that has that quality


----------



## Wines of WA

Here's my 2002 Team SC, 58 cm with "Freddy" paint job. This thing won a race once in very Belgian-esque conditions in a god-forsaken corner of Washington State (on different wheels...Zipp 404 tubulars). Now that I'm a dad and working stiff, it gets out for a short ride 1-2 times per week. I also have a ti 2003 Millenium 3 waiting in the wings for this frame to break.


----------



## dunhill

1992- Telekom Germany team ,TSX tube.

1994 Campagnolo Record 8speed carbon shift
1995 Campagnolo Record 8speed rear derailleur
2006 Campagnolo Record alloy Crankset
1996 Campagnolo Record 8speed hub
1995 Campagnolo sigma tubular rim 36h-Pave


----------



## kjmunc

dunhill said:


>


Gorgeous build, but I think I'd roll sans computer....is that an old IBM 5150 strapped to the chain stay? I hope you get XM Radio and weather reports with that thing! 

Just kidding, as it's a classic build encumbered with the grace of new technology. 

What are those caps on the rear brake cable where it enters the frame? did you not just route the housing through directly?


----------



## learlove

dunhill, 

nice TSX, what size is it, 54cm ctc?


----------



## learlove

Wines of WA said:


> Here's my 2002 Team SC, 58 cm with "Freddy" paint job. I also have a ti 2003 Millenium 3 waiting in the wings for this frame to break.



Wines of WA,
Love that "freddy" paint. "break" a team SC??? Not from what I hear. In fact I've never been told of or seen a merckx of any model crack/break. (except for a Team Kodak Premium (scandium) that was crunched in a crit crash (Athens, GA crit).


----------



## backofthebunch

Wow, I love it!! one of my favourite colour schemes too. Did you glue the bike to the ground to take that pic? That seatpost is a work of art!


----------



## bud wiser

*I'll bite. My 2nd Merckx*

Recently found this on craigslist....


----------



## dunhill

kjmunc said:


> Gorgeous build, but I think I'd roll sans computer....is that an old IBM 5150 strapped to the chain stay? I hope you get XM Radio and weather reports with that thing!
> 
> Just kidding, as it's a classic build encumbered with the grace of new technology.
> 
> What are those caps on the rear brake cable where it enters the frame? did you not just route the housing through directly?


haha....It's cateye cc-cd300dw,the sensor is a little big on the chain stay...^^"
Becouse the cable can't through directly , so must rewirable it,&make those caps on the in & out..


----------



## dunhill

backofthebunch said:


> Wow, I love it!! one of my favourite colour schemes too. Did you glue the bike to the ground to take that pic? That seatpost is a work of art!


Hi ,thanks
I just say ....Don't move!!
just kidding


----------



## dunhill

learlove said:


> dunhill,
> 
> nice TSX, what size is it, 54cm ctc?


Hi,thanks,yes, it's 54 ctc & ctt


----------



## Wines of WA

Well, they are indeed tough. One could sneer and say that scandium is just gimmicky aluminum, but it is far far tougher and rides closer to steel than most aluminum.


----------



## mrwirey

*10th Anniversary Wall Art*

Here is my 1990 10th Anniversary Eddy. I bought if off eBay a couple of years ago...it hangs on the wall under my Tommasini Tecno. It has approximately 500 miles on it. I absolutely believe that C-Record was the pinnacle of beauty. Very art deco. If only it had Sherrif Star hubs. Of my steel framed bikes she is not as heavy as my Bottecchia nor is she as light as my Coppi, my Casati, or my Gios all of which have 10 speed Record and Dura Ace drive trains. She is about equal to my Tommasini, which is Record 8 Speed. She is a hoot to ride, but down tube shifters really are old school after living with brifters for so many years. Unfortunately this is one of 21 (yes I am certifiable) bikes so she does not see the road very often, maybe once a year and only on special occasions. I occasionaly think of selling her, but she does look pretty on the wall...


----------



## nenad

mrwirey said:


> Here is my 1990 10th Anniversary Eddy. I bought if off eBay a couple of years ago...it hangs on the wall under my Tommasini Tecno. It has approximately 500 miles on it. I absolutely believe that C-Record was the pinnacle of beauty. Very art deco. If only it had Sherrif Star hubs. Of my steel framed bikes she is not as heavy as my Bottecchia nor is she as light as my Coppi, my Casati, or my Gios all of which have 10 speed Record and Dura Ace drive trains. She is about equal to my Tommasini, which is Record 8 Speed. She is a hoot to ride, but down tube shifters really are old school after living with brifters for so many years. Unfortunately this is one of 21 (yes I am certifiable) bikes so she does not see the road very often, maybe once a year and only on special occasions. I occasionaly think of seeling her, but she does look pretty on the wall...


Find a similar Gios thread, and post your Gios there, plz.


----------



## barry1021

mrwirey said:


> Here is my 1990 10th Anniversary Eddy. I bought if off eBay a couple of years ago...it hangs on the wall under my Tommasini Tecno. It has approximately 500 miles on it. I absolutely believe that C-Record was the pinnacle of beauty. Very art deco. If only it had Sherrif Star hubs. Of my steel framed bikes she is not as heavy as my Bottecchia nor is she as light as my Coppi, my Casati, or my Gios all of which have 10 speed Record and Dura Ace drive trains. She is about equal to my Tommasini, which is Record 8 Speed. She is a hoot to ride, but down tube shifters really are old school after living with brifters for so many years. Unfortunately this is one of 21 (yes I am certifiable) bikes so she does not see the road very often, maybe once a year and only on special occasions. I occasionaly think of selling her, but she does look pretty on the wall...


21 bikes. you are my hero, we need more pix of this one, up close and personal, it's a beauty.

b21


----------



## gomango

So many great Eddy's-way to go. I would really go for a 10th Anniversary in a 57cm please.
Easily one of the nicest bikes I've seen in these parts for a while. Also, do we need to bribe "mrwirey" for additional pics? Cash, CC, lawn mowing......:thumbsup:


----------



## gomango

I thought I'd get a pic up of my 1991 Eddy Merckx Team Kelme TSX Century. I had a great time collecting the the various components over last winter.


----------



## em3

*Another Merckx Centrury TSX Team Kelme....*

I already posted this in the general discussion section but I figured I should make it part of the official gallery as well. Also, thought I would keep the Team Kelme momentum up...any others out there?
Enjoy,
EM3


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Any suggestions on sourcing NOS for the steel Eddy's in Australia?? Some of the classic steel builds in here have me a little weak at the knees!


----------



## ironmandreamer

We've been and are neglected by the people at Eddy Merckx in Australia. We don't currently have a distributor/agent and Bruno at EM won't deal directly with our shops. There have been two great NOS EM listed through eBay in the last six months, the better of the two, a MXL in Molteni Orange sold for $2025 whilst there is a SLX in Motorola livery that has been listed and relisted for some time. Maybe its a little expensive but it it rare and NOS and there's no huge shipping or duty to be paid. Other than that just keep your eye open for something in the right size and be prepared to have it "freshened up" by a professional frame painter. If you're going to buy from overseas be sure to buy a frame and not a bike as the postage increases significantly.


----------



## fatchance1

*1993 Mxl*

A few good rides so far and as you all know it is amazing.


----------



## kjmunc

fatchance1 said:


> A few good rides so far and as you all know it is amazing.


Wow that is an incredible looking bike. Is this the MXL that was purchsed from Sweden? 

One of my favorite and very rare paint schemes.


----------



## fatchance1

*MXL - Yes from Sweden*

I'll just come out and say it - Carbon Fibre and aluminium suck! 

This thing rides like on rails and goes exactly where you mentally point it and quick smart.


----------



## that guy again




----------



## HigherGround

that guy again said:


>


I am building up an MX Leader that is blood red with white decals. I've been torn between the practicality of a black saddle and handlebar tape, vs. the beauty of a white saddle and handlebar tape. This picture made me decide to go with the white. It's what I want in my heart, and I'll just deal with getting it dirty and/or cleaning it more often. Beautiful build!


----------



## stelvio1925

Beautiful bikes all: em3, fatchance1 and thatguyagain. Congratulations on the build! Can't wait to see your MXL higherground:thumbsup: . Keep em coming.


----------



## HigherGround

stelvio1925 said:


> Beautiful bikes all: em3, fatchance1 and thatguyagain. Congratulations on the build! Can't wait to see your MXL higherground:thumbsup: . Keep em coming.


Thanks stelvio1925! I'm planning to have it done by the end of the month, and taking out to State College, PA (Penn State) for some break in rides! :thumbsup: .


----------



## migman

Just wanted to add my Corsa Extra to the gallery for the record.


----------



## zmudshark

So have you glued the tires and ridden it yet?

What are your impressions?



migman said:


> Just wanted to add my Corsa Extra to the gallery for the record.


----------



## mrwirey

I really like the look (colors and proportion) of your bike. It just looks so correct.


----------



## migman

Yes, I took it out to Hines Drive and did a short 18ish miles on it(only my 3rd time on the bike this season, yes late I know). It rode great, very smooth and just wants to go fast. In short, I love it and will never sell it. Are you still in town?



zmudshark said:


> So have you glued the tires and ridden it yet?
> 
> What are your impressions?


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Are they singles migman??

Bike is lovely might i add!


----------



## zmudshark

migman said:


> Yes, I took it out to Hines Drive and did a short 18ish miles on it(only my 3rd time on the bike this season, yes late I know). It rode great, very smooth and just wants to go fast. In short, I love it and will never sell it. Are you still in town?


Yes, still in town. I leave Tuesday for a week for the Tour de Scottsdale, then back to MI for a few weeks, then to AZ for the Winter in early Nov.

I'd be up for a ride Sunday on Hines DR, if you are up for it and the weather cooperates.


----------



## stelvio1925

Very nice bike Migman. I'm partial to the alloy set-up myself. Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclist_sg

My AXM 06










Rest of my Eddy Merckx bikes can be seen here:
https://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=logo#/album.php?aid=113637&id=719209131&ref=nf

Specs: 
Size: 48cm
Groupset: Campagnolo Record 11
Brakeset: Mavic SSC Dual-Pivot Brakes with customed Jagwire pad holders
Cockpit: Ritchey WCS (420/110)
Wheelset: OEM Carbon 50mm for Giant-Asia Team
Tires: Continental Competition 19
Pedal: Time Xen Carbon
Saddle: Fizik Aliante Carbon
Seatpost: FSA Carbon 29.4mm 

Rgds,
Pat
Singapore


----------



## DMCZone

Tinea Pedis said:


> Any suggestions on sourcing NOS for the steel Eddy's in Australia?? Some of the classic steel builds in here have me a little weak at the knees!


What size are you looking for?


----------



## DMCZone

Delete


----------



## Tinea Pedis

DMCZone said:


> What size are you looking for?


It would be one with a tt of 56 to 57cm.


----------



## DMCZone

Was about to eBay this Merckx MX-Leader frame - 56 x 56 ctc









If of interest let me know and I'll provide further details and photos.

The frame is in London, UK.


----------



## HigherGround

DMCZone said:


> Was about to eBay this Merckx MX-Leader frame - 56 x 56 ctc
> 
> If of interest let me know and I'll provide further details and photos.
> 
> The frame is in London, UK.


The frame is too large for me, but I love that paint design!


----------



## INDECS

^^ Ha, the coincidence...

Just picked up this complete MX Leader for a real nice price! 
ST: 59 c-t, TT: 57 c-c, which is perfect for me. Just a few tiny chips in the paint, chrome is perfect and the 8sp Chorus gruppo is in very good condition.
Previous owner was an amateur racer but it clearly hasn't been raced that much. Turned out to be his last bike before he quit cycling altogether some 12 years ago. 
Hasn't seen any pavement since.

I'm still in the progress of cleaning and adjusting. Only thing I've done is polished the seatpost and replaced the super-long 14cm 3ttt stem/bar combo for a Merckx panto'd Cinelli stem and Cinelli Giro d'Italia bars.

Can't wait to finish it and give it a proper testing.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Thanks DMC, but seems that one I already secured is now on it's way to Oz. So might have to pass.

Indecs - that is lovely!!! More pic's!!!


----------



## flyingporkpies

*Motorola Corsa*

My battered ride it hard 59cm Motorola Corsa. I have a clean Teve Blad in the mail. I hope it looks as good as Migman's. I can't stop drooling over those pics in anticipation. The Motorola is going to be the fixed foul weather back up. Is that sacreligious?


----------



## INDECS

Thanks Tinea. Will post more when it's ready.

Just secured the cables to the bars with electrical tape and mounted some cage pedals. I just had to take it for a short ride. (Still looking for white Fizik tape)
It's my first Merckx so I can't compare it to other models. What I noticed straight away is that the bike is no lightweight... It does take more effort when accelerating compared to other steel bikes I've ridden, but once you're at speed it's rollin'! Super steady in the corners and stiff when hammering down out of the saddle. I'm 175lbs, so maybe the bike is a little over the top for my weight. It also could be the DP18 wheels and old tires that make the bike feel a bit heavy. And I think I need to regrease the hubs after being out of service for all those years.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Mine has arrived.

And I really must add thank you to 'toomanybikes' for the absolutely PITA this was to get this lovely frame to Australia!

Arrived packaged very sweetly, and really does look incredible!

Will keep you all posted as the build progresses.


----------



## gomango

Gracious Tinea, that is perfection. What good fortune you have.


----------



## HigherGround

Tinea Pedis - Sweeeet! That's absolutely gorgeous!

On a different note, what does your member name mean? How did you come up with it?


----------



## Marz

Gee, I remember when I saw that auction on ebay and TMB bought it. There was a MXL in the exact colour scheme in my size but went for over $2000AUD.

I thought TMB would have kept it for longer than he did.

Shipping from US? How expensive is it!!! I paid over US$600 (then $1000AUD!!!) to get a Peg Marcelo, complete bike, from Austin Texas to Melbourne, Australia. And customs duty too.

Beautiful frame, though. Hope you're in Melb, might see it on Kew Boulevard, Kinglake or Beach Rd.

Where are you in Oz Tinea?


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Cost me around $350 or so AUD all told for the shipping - which could have really been a whole lot worse if the dollar was not at the mid 70's at the time.

Not a Melbourne boy (anymore) mate, in Geelong. Although you never know where I might pop up with it. Would love to do something like the Alpine Classic on it! haha! Maybe with a spare tubular in a figure 8 across my shoulders!


----------



## Tinea Pedis

HigherGround said:


> Tinea Pedis - Sweeeet! That's absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> On a different note, what does your member name mean? How did you come up with it?


Ta mate!

And my name relates to my profession (I'm a Podiatrist  )


----------



## benqster

*Arcobaleno*

Bring back this fred...


----------



## learlove

I love that blue in the steel merckx above.

Here is my reborn Leader (Easton 7000 series al, 2003 or 04?, 52cm). It will be my everyday road bike (all around race/train). I've ridden/owned an MXL, team sc, corsa extra and corsa 01. I was/am supprised that I like this one the best. (not that any were bad) If anyone knows of a NOS 52cm Leader around let me know I'd like to put one away if i can find one.

build: open pro rims, ultegra hubs, conti 4 season tires, ultegra parts except Ritchey crank, ritchey stem/bars/post, look ols style pedals.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

benq that is a very, very classy ride there mate!


----------



## migman

Here is the latest addition to the fleet. It likes to go fast.

2007 Premium, Vitamin Cottage Team frame

Components

10sp Chorus except shifters which are '09 Centaur
Oval Concepts bars, stem(need to flip), and seatpost
Easton EC90-SL fork
Selle Italia Prolink gel light saddle
Wheels - DT R1.1 rims and '06 Chorus hubs



















EDIT:
Flipped the stem


----------



## flyingporkpies

My Corsa Extra finally arrived. The Teve Blad red is more cherry than I expected. Nice. It actually does ride a tiny bit better than the Corsa, so now I'm after a Motorola Corsa Extra (59cm) because I have grown attached to that paint scheme. I think I might try the old one with some modern dura ace indexed down tube shifters. Anyone have anything to say about that system?
Cheers
flyingporkpies


----------



## HigherGround

flyingporkpies - Beautiful build, thanks for posting that! I have always liked that paint scheme, but I never knew it was the Teve Blad team's until now. I think I saw one of their jerseys on eBay a few months back.


----------



## flyingporkpies

I found out about it here http://www.tearsforgears.com/2007/09/still-more-merckx-team-colors.html
Check out the ridiculous link pictures. That's what I'm aiming for.


----------



## martinrjensen

*Corsa Extra vs Corsa*

I am curious as to how the ride differs from a Corsa? After I get my 753 built up, I'm sure I will be in the market for a Corsa Extra.


flyingporkpies said:


> My Corsa Extra finally arrived. The Teve Blad red is more cherry than I expected. Nice. It actually does ride a tiny bit better than the Corsa, so now I'm after a Motorola Corsa Extra (59cm) because I have grown attached to that paint scheme. I think I might try the old one with some modern dura ace indexed down tube shifters. Anyone have anything to say about that system?
> Cheers
> flyingporkpies


----------



## flyingporkpies

The SLX tubing has extra internal butting on the tubes going into the bb. The upshot is a less flexy area with more snap on acceleration. I can tell the difference and I like it. The SL tubing is lighter though.


----------



## landrover1970

*1969 Eddy Merckx information*

Just got this frame set , its a 1969 Eddy Merckx(green in color). Can anyone tell me who built it, or some information about this year of Eddy Merckx. It has nice heart looking cut outs on lots of places, I just can't find information on who actually built this 1969 EM.


----------



## kjmunc

Well it's definitely not a Meise-built Eddy Merckx (i.e., a "true" Merckx frame). There were a number of replica Merckx bikes made during the height of his popularity by large/production bike houses to capitalize on his name. This one fits that timeline, so it could be a Falcon, Kessels, or some other lesser quality maker.


----------



## kjmunc

*New version of my MXL: A Cobble Loving Classic*

I first build this bike up four years ago as an exact Team Moto replica, but got tired of the clunky shifting and incompatibility with my other Campy bikes. So here's my new version, completed over the summer.

Decided to keep the alloy theme and roll 10sp Centaur and I swapped out bars for deep drop Cinelli Campione del Mundo's to go with my Cinelli Grammo stem.

In addition to the gruppo I also snagged an incredible pair of Campy Record hubs laced to Mavic Paris-Roubaix tubulars and then I glued on the requisite Vittoria Pave tires. Topped off by my time worn and trusty Regal saddle.

Of course it rides like you'd expect from an MXL with bomber wheels. Had it on a group ride yesterday and when everyone else cleared out of the right lane due to a long section of broken pavement I just plowed right on through. It descends like a stone on rails, if that's possible. 

I'm actually considering putting this one up for sale but I'm not 100% convinced I want to let it go. If you're interested and can ride a 62cm frame, drop me a note.


----------



## landrover1970

*Vintage EM frame*



kjmunc said:


> Well it's definitely not a Meise-built Eddy Merckx (i.e., a "true" Merckx frame). There were a number of replica Merckx bikes made during the height of his popularity by large/production bike houses to capitalize on his name. This one fits that timeline, so it could be a Falcon, Kessels, or some other lesser quality maker.


Yes, you are correct. Many makers of vintage EM frames. How did you rule out that this wasn't a Masi built frame. It turns out that its actually a 1968 frame set. And Falcons or Kessel never made heart shaped cut outs on bottom/top tube like this one has. It looks a lot like Masi style sharp heart cut out. Take a look, just my thoughts. Im not saying its a Masi built EM, but im just doing some homework. The cut outs look lot like Masi Gran Crit. vintage cutouts. More help on this. thanks


----------



## INDECS

So... finally my first MXL is finished. Might change the wheels and saddle, but for now it's rideable, and boy does the beast ride! First short test run was a great feeling. The frame really invites you to get out of the saddle and give it a proper hammering.
I think I'll take it out for a longer trip tomorrow...

Complete mid 90s 8-speed Chorus gruppo
Rigida DP18 rims
Vittoria Rubino tires
Cinelli Giro d'Italia bars with panto'd XA stem (found on a fleamarket by my girlfriend for 1 euro  )
Fizik microtex bar tape
Look Keo Classic
Selle Italia Turbo Hinault

Total cost for the bike as it is now was just over 400 Euros.


----------



## HigherGround

Sweet build INDECS. Thanks for sharing and for being generous with the pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## flyingporkpies

*Retro Merckx*

Here is my Motorola Merckx Corsa with 8 speed Chorus. This bike is nearly a kilo heavier than the Teve Blad largely down to heavy wheels, shifters and brakes of all things, but rides beautifully. The 8 speed shifts very well, very quiet. I am partially converted (from 10 speed record) I must admit.


----------



## stelvio1925

I'm loving that MXL INDECS! Congrats. And 2 more Motorola Merckx's, my favorite livery. Sorry to hear you're selling your bike kjmunc. Too bad it's too big for me.


----------



## martinrjensen

*85 Merckx 753 Professional*

Hers's some pics. it's all ready to ride now. I took it out around the block yesterday for some final fitting and adjustments. When I got back I took it right down to my shop for the adjustments. I looked outside again it was raining,. So far this build has seen zero real miles, but it's ready to go! 
I had to use a clamp on chain stay cable stop as incredibility, none was brazed on the frame. I'm still looking for a Campy seatpost (at the right price) but in the mean time I found this fluted Laprade. I polished and painted it in the same color as the blue trim and name decal background. The head tube has an aluminum spacer I fabricated because I am in the same boat regarding the headset, as my seat post, I'm still looking for a Campy. In the mean time I installed a Tange headset and I didn't want to cut the fork to fit as it will end up being replaced. 
I installed brown leather bar tape as I think it goes well with the Orange. 
About the Orange. It's Powder coating. I did some research and I believe it's actually pretty close to Merckx Molteni Orange, and I think I have a way to check that. I found a Molteni Orange Merckx (82?) being restored at Elliot Bay cycles here in Seattle and it's on display. I'm going to take my color chip down there today and compare. 
This bike is a rider. It's got Chorus 10 speed installed. Everything except the head set, seatpost (and rear cable stop) is Campy. Those parts will be swapped out as I get them.
Unfortunately as you can see in the pics, it's really a little on the large size for me. This was advertised (eBay find) as a 59 cm but it's stamped 60cm. I have a 58 cm Corsa which is a perfect fit. The cockpit is setup really close to my Corsa though. I may end up swapping out the stem for a 10.5cm as opposed to the installed 11cm but I will have to ride t to see. I had a very interesting time building this bike. Many issues, almost to the point of naming the bike "Christine". We will see after the first ride what name it gets.
More pics of the complete "as being built" buildup
https://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s92/martinrjensen/Bike%20Merckx%20753/?start=all


----------



## Guest

Nice, looks like a great ride.


----------



## gravediggingaditch

*New Member of the Merckx Family*

As of this month, I am pleased to announce a new member of the Merckx family . . . me. :thumbsup: 
. 

Here is a quick iphone pic of my frame. . . .which came in this week and my LBS, Highgear Cycling, in Miami, is proudly displaying in their window until all the parts arrive next week.


----------



## Tech2010

*My 1990 Corsa 7-Eleven*

Excellent rides all. Some really great Merckx machines have been featured. Here's my 1990 Corsa in classic 7-Eleven colours.


----------



## Tech2010

*Merckx MXM*

Here's my new Merckx project. It's a carbon EM MXM, model year 2006. I'm still deciding what groupset to go with, but am thinking Chorus, Dura-Ace or Force. D-A is the front runner right now simply because I already have compatible wheelsets if I stick to the Japanese stuff. But my dream would be Record - but it's above the budget and would mean I have to get a Campy compatible wheelset.


----------



## ironmandreamer

Nice frame, it's a Merckx! You've gotta go with Campag, changing the freehub body isn't that difficult or expensive. Consider a 2009 Centaur Group but try to buy it without cassette and chain. Swap the cheap black chainrings out for 2007 Centaur chainrings and use a Chorus 10-speed cassette and chain. You'll be getting a lot of bang for your buck.... NB: I like the silver brakes but if you want black you can use Veloce Skeleton and just upgrade the brake pads. In 10 years time you'll still have a Merckx with Campag that's gotta be better than a bike with ShimaNO or Sram. I have done the same build on a 1XM.


----------



## kolarshooter

Dura Ace is absolutely bulletproof performance cycling gear. Yea, Campy is sexy, but Dura Ace is like a tool...a hammer perhaps...it always works. I love my sexy old Campy stuff, but I really respect the efficiency and durability of my Dura Ace gear. I like looking at my Campy gear, but I prefer using my Dura Ace gear.

I'd load that handsome frame with Dura Ace components and never have a moment's regret.

Just my $.02 (and it's worth just what you paid for it!)

Good luck whichever way you choose!

Rob.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Just found and ordered a 2009 alloy Centaur group for my Eddy  apparently Campag are no longer doing the alloy! So was stoked to find a grouppo! 

Now the search for bar, stem and seat post begins! 

fwiw, anyone know what size post I'd be looking at for an '89 Corsa? And I hope it was an Italian BB that I needed!


----------



## mattieomoore

I just pulled this out of the garage. I raced it in the 90s and have just now started to clean it up and re grease it. http://picasaweb.google.com/mattieo...feat=directlink


----------



## mattieomoore

http://picasaweb.google.com/mattieo


----------



## mattieomoore

Grrr. Sorry about that. I'll try to get some pics asap.


----------



## mattieomoore

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...?authkey=Gv1sRgCKGYtNLe3J__Vg&feat=directlink

There.


----------



## Tech2010

Tinea Pedis said:


> Just found and ordered a 2009 alloy Centaur group for my Eddy  apparently Campag are no longer doing the alloy! So was stoked to find a grouppo!
> 
> Now the search for bar, stem and seat post begins!
> 
> fwiw, anyone know what size post I'd be looking at for an '89 Corsa? And I hope it was an Italian BB that I needed!



The seatpost size you'll need is 27.2mm and the BB thread is Italian.


----------



## landrover1970

*oops wrong thread*

sorry, posted in wrong location....none the less, EM lives on !!! This is my daily ride....


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Tech2010 said:


> The seatpost size you'll need is 27.2mm and the BB thread is Italian.


Thank you very much my friend :thumbsup: 


And mattieomoore  how has that beauty been sitting in your garage???!!!


----------



## Guest

Tinea Pedis said:


> Just found and ordered a 2009 alloy Centaur group for my Eddy  apparently Campag are no longer doing the alloy! So was stoked to find a grouppo!
> 
> Now the search for bar, stem and seat post begins!
> 
> fwiw, anyone know what size post I'd be looking at for an '89 Corsa? And I hope it was an Italian BB that I needed!


Italian thread BB and 27.2 seat post.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Thank you muchly guys.


And would I really get laughed at if I got a Chris King headset that was coloured to match the frame?


----------



## Guest

Tinea Pedis said:


> Thank you muchly guys.
> 
> 
> And would I really get laughed at if I got a Chris King headset that was coloured to match the frame?


THAT frame ????????????


Yes.


----------



## HigherGround

Tinea Pedis said:


> And would I really get laughed at if I got a Chris King headset that was coloured to match the frame?


Which part of the frame? A simple silver headset might compliment the chrome nicely.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Campag it is then :lol:


----------



## zmudshark

Tinea Pedis said:


> Campag it is then :lol:


Alloy headset, alloy components, if you can find them. This is the frame from toomanybikes, right?

I've seen it built in person in its former life.

Drop dead gorgeous, do it right.


----------



## bikerjulio

I'm pleased to present my collection of Eddy's finest from three decades;










first up we have TT Eddy. Believed to be '85 vintage frame built up with '90 era C Record, featuring 180mm cranks, straight block 7 speed, late model shifters and delta brakes. note the number hanger - I think this had to be a custom frame for some big guy.










Next Ti Eddy AX. '95 vintage frame, threadless fork, Centaur group










lastly, blue Eddy team SC from '02. All campy Record, Ambrosio rims


----------



## karlobike

Here is my 1981 Merckx Professional with Columbus SL, Capri Sonne version! 
Original paint and original decals.


----------



## barry1021

LUV the paint on the funny bike, just drop dead perfect.


bikerjulio said:


> I'm pleased to present my collection of Eddy's finest from three decades;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first up we have TT Eddy. Believed to be '85 vintage frame built up with '90 era C Record, featuring 180mm cranks, straight block 7 speed, late model shifters and delta brakes. note the number hanger - I think this had to be a custom frame for some big guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Ti Eddy AX. '95 vintage frame, threadless fork, Centaur group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lastly, blue Eddy team SC from '02. All campy Record, Ambrosio rims


----------



## bikerjulio

A bit more about TT Eddy:

Bought on EBay from a guy in Holland, I think in '06. This was the original picture in the ad, so how could I resist:










It has ovalized Columbus TSX tubing, a long TT and the number hanger. paint not perfect with a few chips from use. Has a pearized look to it.

The frame number is Z 554.










This does not correspond to a normal Merckx number format, I did write to Merckx but never got a reply, although in their system Z could indicate '85 which is plausible.

other than the brake levers which are Modolo Kronos (v. light, early use of composites), everything is C Record - Hubs, late model Deltas, 8-speed syncro shifter with a 7 speed block - 13-19, Shifts great - very firm & positive changes both ways. wish the modern levers were as positive. C record 180mm crankset & derrailleurs.

The saddle position looks a little strange, but I've had to move it forward so that I can ride it with that long TT. Gets taken out along the lakeshore on Saturday's when I'm in the mood.

Any information that anyone may have would be appreciated.


----------



## cyclist_sg

Here is my 2002 Eddy Merckx Team SC Chrono with race number peg on it from Singapore. The local dealer brought it in back then with my Fuga of the same colour and didn't manage to sell it until last year when I got it off him for 1/3 the original price :thumbsup: 

Looking for 51/52cm Gan Team colour frames too...


----------



## velomateo

My 85' Corsa, affectionately known as Pinky. I have never been a huge fan of the Strawberry Shortcake paint job, but it's in pretty good shape and I can't justify repainting it. It rides awesome and the Dura-ace 6 speed works great...my first Shimano bike. 

<a href="https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/Pinky/?action=view&current=pinky005.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/Pinky/pinky005.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/Pinky/?action=view&current=pinky002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/Pinky/pinky002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## gomango

Fabulous. 

What an incredible color. Nothing to change with looks that good. Except the saddle setback as INDECS noted!!!!!!

Love the Dura Ace as well.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Why am I having such a hard time finding 27.2 seat posts??

The Campag ones I keep finding are 26.4 or 26.8??


----------



## Guest

Tinea Pedis said:


> Why am I having such a hard time finding 27.2 seat posts??
> 
> The Campag ones I keep finding are 26.4 or 26.8??


Buy a Nitto.

Really.


----------



## backofthebunch

I've a Dura Ace 7400 aero in excellent condition 27.2..if that's your style it's just over the ditch in NZ. I wonder if this is appropriate usage of this "Gallery" forum?


----------



## INDECS

velomateo said:


> My 85' Corsa, affectionately known as Pinky. I have never been a huge fan of the Strawberry Shortcake paint job, but it's in pretty good shape and I can't justify repainting it. It rides awesome and the Dura-ace 6 speed works great...my first Shimano bike.
> 
> <a href="https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/Pinky/?action=view&current=pinky005.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/Pinky/pinky005.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Amazing bike, but that saddle set up looks dangerous! 
I advise you to use a post with more setback... this puts a lot of stress on the head of the post.


----------



## velomateo

INDECS, the saddle was* way* out of trim when I photographed the bike. I have since moved it forward about 2.5 cm. Thanks for your compliments and insight.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Windermere said:


> Buy a Nitto.
> 
> Really.


Which would be the best site of buy them from?

And got a Cinelli 120mm stem the other day - smashing condition!!!


----------



## Guest

Tinea Pedis said:


> Which would be the best site of buy them from?
> 
> And got a Cinelli 120mm stem the other day - smashing condition!!!


I've been buying them from Rivendell Bikes.


----------



## HigherGround

velomateo said:


> My 85' Corsa, affectionately known as Pinky. I have never been a huge fan of the Strawberry Shortcake paint job, but it's in pretty good shape and I can't justify repainting it. It rides awesome and the Dura-ace 6 speed works great...my first Shimano bike.
> 
> <a href="https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/Pinky/?action=view&current=pinky005.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/Pinky/pinky005.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


I think it's awesome! It stands out, and it's different, without being obnoxious. In the late 80's, I used to race with a guy who had a Merckx with the same paint job. Of course Mike was a track rider who also did commercial painting for a living, so he was big enough that no one gave him a hard time about riding a pink bike.  Regardless, I still think it's a great paint job!


----------



## velomateo

Thanks. I'm secure enough to ride the pink...I'm just not partial to the fade. I prefer the masked off lines of separation, but that was style then. 
I had it out today and it rides sooo nice. I just recently acquired the 66-44 Cinelli's as well as the stem. Wheels were originally Mavic MA-40's (newer - green decal) with unknown Shimano hubs. First generation cassette style. I was having some trouble with the front wheel, so I swapped them out for a nearly new set of Campy Omega 19's. These are slightly lighter and have only 1K miles, I also like the darker finish. Fortunately I had some old Dura-ace freewheels even though I did some cog swapping between them.
With the new Tektro levers, brake cables and housing (got rid of the white housing) and bar wrap - she feels nice and fresh. I really like the Corsa geometry.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

This one should be about right?

http://www.rivbike.com/products/show/nitto-crystal-fellow-seatpost/11-031


----------



## Guest

Tinea Pedis said:


> This one should be about right?
> 
> http://www.rivbike.com/products/show/nitto-crystal-fellow-seatpost/11-031


Yes indeedy - that is a very nice post.

I have 2 of those


----------



## Wines of WA

*2002 Merckx Team SC -- Rebuilt*

I bought this bike in 2001 and raced it for several years including a win and a few podiums. After taking the past half decade off to have kids and get serious about work, I'm back in the saddle. I decided to refresh my Team SC. 

It used to have Dura Ace 7700 9-speed, and now has 2010 SRAM Force. 

Wheels are Ligero with Troy's all-new version 2 hubs and his own custom ceramic coated Kinlin XR-300 rims. I have one of the first two or three sets of these and after one ride on those wheels, I'm very pleased. They're probably the stiffest and fastest-feeling wheels I've ever ridden. Just perfect in every way, at least as a first impression. 

One minor setup note: The seat post is a zero setback Thomson. This 58cm bike has a very slack 72.1 degree seat angle, and with a setback post it shoves me too far back. By using a zero setback post I've effectively made the seat angle a more moderate 73 degrees or thereabouts. Other than that, it's a pretty standard race bike. 

For you Euro pro racing historians, the paint job was for Fred Rodriguez from his year on Domo Farm Frites as US champion.


----------



## velomateo

Nice, I always loved that paint job. How are you liking the SRAM Force? I just built up a new carbon rig a few months back, and also used the 2010 Force group, and I am really happy with the performance and weight.


----------



## Wines of WA

*SRAM Force (and Rival)*



velomateo said:


> Nice, I always loved that paint job. How are you liking the SRAM Force? I just built up a new carbon rig a few months back, and also used the 2010 Force group, and I am really happy with the performance and weight.


Jury is still out. I actually dove into the SRAM pool's deep end this year with two bikes. I replaced two DA 7700 groups with SRAM Force (on this Merckx) and Rival on my rain bike. 

I like some aspects: Shifting feel is precise, braking is very good, setup and adjustments are easy. Cranks are super stiff and BB is silky smooth (I got the ceramic version). Reliability is an open question still since I haven't used this stuff for very long. I love the price. They're cheap groups compared with similar Shimano and Campy groups. This was the tipping factor in favor of SRAM for me. Now onto the nits: 

I don't like the lack of trim in the small chainring. It relegates the small ring to 7 gears instead of 8 or 9. 

I don't like the shifter pod/hood ergonomics. They're a bit too small for my XL hands. Second, on my FSA Wing Pro Compact bend bars, there is a prominent and pointy piece of plastic that sticks out. After trying unsuccesfully to smooth out the shape with small mounds of tape and gel, I took a sharp wood chisel and shaved it way down. Now it's smooth under the tape. 

I'm also surprised at how noisy the drivetrain is. I'd have expected more refinement here. Drivetrain noise comes from friction, and friction results in energy loss. I don't like that. 

And a minor nit: I don't like the crank and brake lever graphics. They seem to have been designed with Cervelo's NASCAR graphics in mind, though I can live with that. 

I guess overall I'm disappointed at the lack of advancement since my 2001-2003 era Dura Ace. I mean, my 2010 Force works great overall...but it's just not THAT MUCH better than the stuff I switched from that was so old it seems to have been from another era. Instead, I felt like I made an even swap in terms of performance, and I wonder if I missed a step up in performance by not going with 7900 DA or Campy Chorus.

Finally: Note that I didn't mention SRAM Force weight. I mostly don't care about the relatively small weight differences between the groups. None of those parts are on the outer circumference of my wheels, so their weight makes negligible performance difference. FWIW, the 58cm bike above as pictured weights 17.2 pounds, which is fine for hauling my 175-180 pound carcass around reliably and rigidly.


----------



## velomateo

+1 on the drivetrain noise. I had originally thought that my chain just needed a thorough lube, but the noise continues to annoy me after a good soaking. I'm considering replacing the chain to another brand with hopes of quieting it down. As for the chain ring trim, I have had no issues at all. The set-up paperwork, provided with group, indicates that you should not run in the big-big or small-small gears. I am able to shift throughout my entire cassette without having to trim the f/d.


----------



## Wines of WA

velomateo said:


> +1 on the drivetrain noise. I had originally thought that my chain just needed a thorough lube, but the noise continues to annoy me after a good soaking. I'm considering replacing the chain to another brand with hopes of quieting it down. As for the chain ring trim, I have had no issues at all. The set-up paperwork, provided with group, indicates that you should not run in the big-big or small-small gears. I am able to shift throughout my entire cassette without having to trim the f/d.


Right, you'd never run in that last ring/cog combo. But I only have 7 usable cogs with my small chainring, whish is one short. And yes, I do need that 8th cog!


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Wines - that is one awesome looking Merckx!


----------



## junkfoodjunkie

88/89 Professional. 
DA 7700/Ultegra 6500




























Jake


----------



## Guest

Tinea Pedis said:


> Wines - that is one awesome looking Merckx!


You built that one you bought yet????


----------



## rubbersoul

Kenacycle said:


> It seems every brand specific section has a thread where everyone post a pic of their bikes except this one. So I will start one up here. Let me begin with mine


That is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!! Damn!
________
LIVE SEX WEBSHOWS


----------



## zmudshark

Jake, That came out really nice. I dug around and didn't have any stems that would suit you, but am still interested in yours.




junkfoodjunkie said:


> 88/89 Professional.
> DA 7700/Ultegra 6500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake


----------



## stelvio1925

Lovely "Pinky" velomateo! Jake, that DA group looks great on your build. Congrats to both of you. Keep riding those beauties.


----------



## stelvio1925

Wines of WA said:


> I bought this bike in 2001 and raced it for several years including a win and a few podiums. After taking the past half decade off to have kids and get serious about work, I'm back in the saddle. I decided to refresh my Team SC.
> 
> IWheels are Ligero with Troy's all-new version 2 hubs and his own custom ceramic coated Kinlin XR-300 rims. ...
> 
> For you Euro pro racing historians, the paint job was for Fred Rodriguez from his year on Domo Farm Frites as US champion.


Any more pics of the bike/frame? Very nice build. Keep us posted on your SRAM impressions as you get more miles on the group.


----------



## INDECS

New wheels, tires and saddle on my MXL... 
Mavic Open SUP CD Ceramic, Record hubs. Veloflex Pavé and a SQ Lab 611 seat.
Quite an improvement.

It's a heavy bike, but you don't really notice it once you're rolling.
I enjoy it way more than riding my lighter modern aluminum bike with Ultegra 6600.


----------



## Wheelspeed

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Wheelspeed

flyingporkpies said:


> Here is my Motorola Merckx Corsa with 8 speed Chorus. This bike is nearly a kilo heavier than the Teve Blad largely down to heavy wheels, shifters and brakes of all things, but rides beautifully. The 8 speed shifts very well, very quiet. I am partially converted (from 10 speed record) I must admit.



Do you know what year bike you have there? I'm still trying to find what mine is, and your's looks similar.


----------



## HigherGround

Well, this may be the last of the South African Merckx builds! Originally I had planned to switch my components over from the bike I had been riding at the time. However, I felt like the frame deserved to be built new from the ground up. (I carried over my pedals, but they're about to be replaced as well.) Part of my decision in getting the MX Leader was to have two road bikes, so it only made sense to wait and build it up properly. 

I admit that part of my decision making process was based on emotion as much as intellect. The white saddle and bar tape is just one example of this. When I got in to racing as a teenager in the 80's, Merckx steel frames were very highly regarded. Perhaps they have lost some of their luster in the carbon-crazed market of today, but when the chance arose to snag this frame, I knew I'd be kicking myself if I didn't take advantage of the opportunity. Forget the red Corvette - I wanted a red Merckx for my 40th birthday! Now if I can just get back to the weight and condition I was in back in the 80's...  

Special thanks to innergel for letting us know about the treasure chest of Merckx frames that were just waiting to be delivered to good homes! Thanks also to sneyer, Marz, kjmunc, cannibal, ECF, and everyone else who let me pick their brains for advice. 



















My dream is that some day I'll get to go for a ride with Eddy. When I do, I'm going to make a video of it, and post it on-line with this song as the soundtrack! Unfortunately all you'll probably see will be a view of Eddy's backside disappearing off in to the distance in front of me!  

PS - I know the seat height is a bit low, and the sizing looks a little out of whack. Unfortunately I had a hip injury last May. I also have short legs and a long torso, plus my hamstrings and hip flexors are ridiculously tight, so I'm running a lower seat height for now and gradually moving it back up again.


----------



## zmudshark

I think I have posted this before, but I just got a new stem from JunkFoodJunkie, put a Regal on it and wrapped the bars in Pro Elegance tape.

I took it for a spin today, great rider. It's a 1985 Professional

https://picasaweb.google.com/zmudshark/AZFaemaMerckx#


----------



## ksanbon

zmudshark said:


> I think I have posted this before, but I just got a new stem from JunkFoodJunkie, put a Regal on it and wrapped the bars in Pro Elegance tape.
> 
> I took it for a spin today, great rider. It's a 1985 Professional


And it's beautiful!


----------



## junkfoodjunkie

zmudshark said:


> I think I have posted this before, but I just got a new stem from JunkFoodJunkie, put a Regal on it and wrapped the bars in Pro Elegance tape.
> 
> I took it for a spin today, great rider. It's a 1985 Professional
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/zmudshark/AZFaemaMerckx#


Glad I could contribute to such a beautiful bike!!!

It looks fantastic!

Jake


----------



## zmudshark

Thanks Jake, you provided the finishing touch.

I think I will ride it more often. It often gets passed by for a bike with a modern drivetrain.

I was surprised just how quickly I'd forgotten how to use clips, though.


----------



## vlckx

Here is my Merckx collection, 2 Corsa Extra's, (the pink has slx tubing, the fixed tsx) 
and 2 MX Leaders. 

Best, 

VLckx


----------



## kjmunc

vlckx said:


> Here is my Merckx collection, 2 Corsa Extra's, (the pink has slx tubing, the fixed tsx)
> and 2 MX Leaders.
> 
> Best,
> 
> VLckx


Ahhh, the Domo-Farm Frites MXL is excellent! Definitely my fav paint scheme on the best frameset! Too bad they never offered that widely as a re-issue.


----------



## hroch

A bit more modern rendering of a classic- '87 Strada, with Centaur cranks and Athena 11 drivetrain; Cinelli stem and bars. 
Few more pictures here


----------



## latman

*at last*

Well ,I Have bought myself a frame on eBay from Gelong Australia (already collected by a mate) and will build it up with 7spd Dura-ace and original roval (screw-on)wheels because I already have all the parts .cheers Ian


----------



## Tinea Pedis

samll world latman, I know the chap who sold it to you and saw it myself being built. Is a very nice bike.


----------



## latman

Got it today( friday) on the Gold Coast , I certainly got a lot of metal for my money , now have to get an italian thread BB for my old cranks ,thinking about sealed un54 70-110 or 70-113 at CRC i saw.Another friend thinks he may be able to locate some Zipp 3000 tri-spokes locally also


----------



## velomateo

hroch said:


> A bit more modern rendering of a classic- '87 Strada, with Centaur cranks and Athena 11 drivetrain; Cinelli stem and bars.
> Few more pictures here


Classy.:thumbsup:


----------



## that guy again

Eddy just got his period-correct brake levers. He is happy, I am happy.


----------



## latman

What were your thoughts on pedals ? I see the Shimano SPDsls there ?


----------



## kolarshooter

I built the bike as a "coffee ride" bike. I had no intentions of putting any serious miles on this machine. So, I wanted to wear coffee shop friendly shoes when I took it out - hence the SPD pedals. I have a picture of Marc Madiot on his bike, and he was using early Time pedals.
The bike is for sale, btw.


----------



## latman

I had some of those early time pedals with the big brass chunk on the cleat, sold em on ebay with some old Scott 100K bars etc a few years ago , regret it now !!

Bike is too big for me sorry


----------



## benqster

*Arcobaleno Update*

Hi
Now with Campa Record 10s stuff, fillet brazed stem and blue anodized parts - rolls goood!
Regards, Jan


----------



## bikerjulio

*Bling for my Eddie AX*

I like Ti Eddie so much I keep on buying little additions



















After the orange tires put on earlier this year, I saw the orange hubs. Built up yesterday, rode today


----------



## maym036

Here is my Eddy Merckx Extra Corsa in Seven Eleven Colors and with Columbus TSX tubes. It is fully equiped with campagnolo Chorus group, campy rims and Cinelli "Giro d? Italia" bars.
The saddle has been replaced by a nos Rolls Due.


----------



## element51

my '03? Merckx Flyer
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/bWAO1KInRbubtN_9F1FeKw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_qZ9ubXHJ2_4/S_LwaE0HP1I/AAAAAAAAAbs/64OTenzTljQ/s800/DSC04665.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/element51/MyAlbum?feat=embedwebsite">My Album</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## cyclist_sg

*The 3 Merckx bikes I currently own*

Here are the current treasures I have in my stable:









Eddy Merckx EMX-3 2010









Eddy Merckx AXM 2006









Eddy Merckx Team SC Chrono 2002 - Domo Farm-Frites Edition w/race peg. 

Pat


----------



## ronderman

*After almost 20 years, my first merckx*

Here it is - bar none my favorite bike I have ever had in my 20 years of riding. It's a 2000 or 2001 Cima. It is a custom build spec'd by the man himself. It was built for Craig Gaulzetti when he was racing in Belgium - he makes bikes state side now. It must have gone to someone who is a collector or something, cause this thing has little to no use and it has a protective layer over the stickers. The top tube is 60.25cm center to center which is perfect for me as I am 6'4" with a long torso. I am very happy with it. It's spec'd with ultegra 6700 which is a lame groupset and then deda bars and stem with joe young built DT swiss wheels with 240 hubs.

Loving this thing - I hope you like it.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

That is bloody lovely!


----------



## learlove

ronderman, nice bike. I have a race and leader and like them both. What don't you like about the Ultegra 6700?


----------



## gomango

Curious as well about Ultegra.

By unofficial count at the local criteriums, at least 1 out of 3 bikes are sporting Ultegra.

Maybe more.


----------



## ronderman

So here is the big issue on ultegra - 2 gear upshift. You can only do 2 gears on the upshift, not 3 as it was before and how it is with Dura Ace and my campy Chorus. The hoods are also really big and I'm 6'4" and there big on me. Otherwise I like it - great price, cranks are awesome and the hidden cables was a long time coming. It works great, too. Still the 2 gear upshift is just not well thought out - it would be fine in a crit, but even on a training ride here in New England it gets old - with all the rolling hills you do a lot of 2 gear upshift, pedal a few and then hit your 3rd gear and finish it out.

Other than that it's a great groupset.


----------



## latman

*saddle to come*

waiting for a white turbo from the UK , then will tape up bars !!


----------



## maym036

Just picked up this Eddy Eddy Merckx 10th Anniversary in almost new condition. 
I think this will get one of my favorite bikes


----------



## em3

Wow...that is a really stunning example of a 10th Anniversary frame. It almost appears NOS. Would enjoy hearing how you acquired the bike.
EM3


----------



## maym036

It might be in better condition than some NOS bikes since this one has absolutely no storing damage.
I bought it locally from an ancient professional cyclist. He told me that he knows Eddy Merckx personnaly and that he bought it directly at the Headquarter of the Eddy Merckx Company in Belgium. If it is true what he told me then he rode the bike only once.


----------



## stelvio1925

Congrats on the 10th Anniversary Merckx maym036! Thats a beauty. Enjoy the bike & ride it instead of storing it like the previous owner.


----------



## velomateo

Stunning. What a fantastically clean bike, it looks like it's been in a glass case since new. enjoy.


----------



## gomango

Let me know what you think of the ride after a few times out.

We can compare a note or two.

Again, a special bike. I congratulate you on your good fortune.


----------



## maym036

Of course I will do that Gomango.
Just got an email from the Seller. 
He just found bike shoes from Addidas-Eddy merckx that
were designed for the occasion of the 10th anniversary. 
The best is. They are probably exactly my size. 
Plus he found 24 replacement break pads and 24 pads for 
under the shoes. 
If design of the shoes is a nice as the bike I will probably take them.


----------



## ironmandreamer

maym036 you have purchase a real beauty, I'm sure you'll ride it and enjoy it but also maintain it so you'll be able to pass it on in your Will to your kids! So make us all envious, how did you come across such a beauty and how much did you pay? FYI, if you want matching EM cages they're cheaper on line from Bums on Bikes in Australia who have them on sale (EM importer 2007-2009 clearing out) that 2nd hand on eBay.


----------



## maym036

I found it without a picture in a local newspaper. It only said Eddy Merckx. 
The seller was an old professional racer who due to health problems can`t ride
anymore. He had 2 other bikes (New) to sell. One Koga excerciser and an Orbea.
What I paid? Not cheap, but I couldn`t resist.

Just visited him again and look what I got. 










All NOS


----------



## maym036

Thankx for the info Ironmandreamer


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Bugger me! That sure looks worth the price!!!


----------



## latman

*Panasonic at last*

Just bar tape and Gear cables to go ! I Have a Campag Khamsin screw on disc and Zipp 3000 tri spoke for tri raing too .


----------



## latman

photos attached . front wheel still to be painted.


----------



## bikerjulio

I've posted my AX before, but now with more orange:


----------



## kid_dynamite

My new to me '99 Majestic. Soon to have a threadless ouzo fork and silver Thomson stem.


----------



## tombost

Hey I bought this bike today and I hneed some information on it.

What is theyear of production of the frame and his model name?

I would also make a new paint, were i can find new decals?

Thank you.


----------



## zmudshark

tombost said:


> Hey I bought this bike today and I hneed some information on it.
> 
> What is theyear of production of the frame and his model name?
> 
> I would also make a new paint, were i can find new decals?
> 
> Thank you.


Pictures of the fork crown and seat stay caps would be helpful. I have a feeling it may be a Kessel's Merckx. Is there a decal/sticker above the shifters?


----------



## karlobike

tombost said:


> Hey I bought this bike today and I hneed some information on it.
> 
> What is theyear of production of the frame and his model name?
> 
> I would also make a new paint, were i can find new decals?
> 
> Thank you.


Wow, this is the model *Molteni*, not the replica but the original, see the passage of the rear derailleur cable. The production year should be in the second half year 70.
You can search the web "Merckx Molteni" you will find many news.
Compliments :thumbsup:


----------



## tombost

Yes there is a Kessel stickers. Do you now the year production ? 

Could you tell me where I can find original or replica stickers? 

Thanks


----------



## velomateo

These are similar, for a Merckx - but not a Kessel Merckx. You may want to keep searching for the originals or contact this seller and ask if he can reproduce them.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Merckx-Molteni-decal-set-choice-head-decals-/300428480497?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item45f2eecff1#ht_729wt_911


----------



## martinrjensen

I have that set of decals and while it's a high quality set, yours does look a little different regarding some of the decals. Yours has more silver on the decal near the top of the seatpost and also looks like decals on the upper seat stays. The head shot and the down tube look the same though. I think you will be hard pressed to find a Kessels decal set unless you can find an original set, which (IMO) I think is highly unlikely .


velomateo said:


> These are similar, for a Merckx - but not a Kessel Merckx. You may want to keep searching for the originals or contact this seller and ask if he can reproduce them.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Merckx-Molteni-decal-set-choice-head-decals-/300428480497?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item45f2eecff1#ht_729wt_911


----------



## maym036

This is my newest find: An almost NOS Eddy Merckx Corsa Extra in Telecom Colours and complete C-Record Group. It has not been ridden more than 20 kilometres. I haven`t cleaned it already but it looks stunning as I find. Everything on it is original.
The bad think is that it`s a 55cm frame, so it`s a bit too small for me. Who knows, you might see it back on ebay soon.


----------



## maym036




----------



## maym036




----------



## texbike

maym036 said:


> Who knows, you might see it back on ebay soon.


Wow! That was quick: 

https://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-Co...20618495991?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item1c156c2ff7 

Stunning example by the way. It's an incredible reference point for someone wanting to do a restoration on an early 90s 8 speed Record bike.

Congrats on the find. Too bad it's too small for you...

Texbike


----------



## martinrjensen

You mean too large?


texbike said:


> Wow! That was quick:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-Corsa-Extra-Campagnolo-C-Record-Delta-/120618495991?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item1c156c2ff7
> 
> Stunning example by the way. It's an incredible reference point for someone wanting to do a restoration on an early 90s 8 speed Record bike.
> 
> Congrats on the find. Too bad it's too small for you...
> 
> Texbike


----------



## Soapy

*Refreshed my Merckx*

Just finished updating my 2 Merckx


----------



## maym036

I have never this 10th anniversary frame with outside cablerouting on the toptube. What kind of tubing is it? TSX?


----------



## Soapy

Yes, the frame is TSX, you will also notice that there is no chrome on the stays either. I too have never seen another like this.


----------



## maym036

That`s correct! I noticed that too and haven`t seen it. Are you the originial owner? Did you find out when it was produced?


----------



## Soapy

I am the original owner and purchased from new in early 1990 in the UK.

For your info, the frame number is:

Drive side: L Non Drive: C
2TT 2380


----------



## maym036

On mine the frame number is:
Drive side: L Non Drive: C

3803


Di you only purchaise the frame or the hole bike? If it was the hole bike, what was it equiped?


----------



## Soapy

Frame only


----------



## Phatdog

*Naked Majestic Ti*

2004. Color and decals soon to come.


----------



## HigherGround

Deleted.


----------



## kiekeboeboe

*corsa 01*

my Corsa 01, Campagnolo Chorus 8sp, Gold Campa Khamsin wheels


----------



## Sharknose

Looks really great. Love the gold rims. What pedals are on there?


----------



## Pdxplosif

this is a bike I would never get tired of. How much does it weigh? im curios how light a steel build of this nature can get.


----------



## Pdxplosif

LLP said:


>


most beautiful bike I have ever seen. what frame size and how much does it weigh complete?


----------



## Maverick

@Pdxplosif

can't agree more  

i would assume it's a 56 c-c (seat-tube), weighing approx 18-19lbs??

the Bora Ultra, Campagnolo 10 speed components + Merckx MXL tubeset blends well, giving the retro modern looks. 
fantastic!


----------



## cyclist_sg

Recently updated my TT cockpit to full carbon from BlackOps on eBay and swapped to the Powerway Solohomer Pro2 for daily use.


----------



## kiekeboeboe

*My Eddy Merckx Team SC.*










*Eddy Merckx Team SC*
Bike will be finished, with Campagnolo Zonda wheels
Campagnolo Record 10sp.
Campagnolo record carbon seat post
Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow Team Edition
Ritchey WCS, stem and handlebar.

isn't she a beauty?


----------



## Maverick

*nice frameset!*

@kiekeboeboe

the legendary Team SC  
btw are those original carbon wrap chainstays? 

don't forget to send us a pic of the complete bike  

cheers!


----------



## kiekeboeboe

the legendary ...  
yes these are the original carbon wrap chainstays.


----------



## macchio

*merckx team kelme*

here's my merckx team kelme century tsx with full dura ace 740x sti group (including headset and hubs  ) and cinelli stem and bars.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## maym036

Here we go again. A Corsa Extra, again in the Telekom colors. This time it`s a 57cm and has a mix of Campagnolo Components. Only Shifters are Simplex.


----------



## Wheelspeed

junkfoodjunkie said:


> 88/89 Professional.
> DA 7700/Ultegra 6500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake



THANK YOU FOR POSTING! I think I've finally identified my bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## kiekeboeboe

Maverick said:


> @kiekeboeboe
> 
> the legendary Team SC
> btw are those original carbon wrap chainstays?
> 
> don't forget to send us a pic of the complete bike
> 
> cheers!


here we go


----------



## Maverick

@kiekeboeboe

nice setup!
and it's campy  

cheers!


----------



## latman

Much to wifes displeasure I have another retro Merckx


----------



## macchio

looks like you have dura ace 8 speed on your merckx as well?


----------



## latman

macchio said:


> looks like you have dura ace 8 speed on your merckx as well?


 Yes it is 8 speed STI DA, 52- 42 rings with 12-21 cassette cogs on a Strada OS frame ,a bit overgeared for me right now.

I have an older one that has 7spd DA DownTube shifting and single pivot brakes and this "modern" gear is so much easier to use ha ha


----------



## martinrjensen

*gearing*

with a low of 42-21? I would be hurting here in Seattle. Lots of hills. I was pushing it with a 39-23....
Nice bike BTW. I'm still looking for another one.


----------



## latman

martinrjensen said:


> with a low of 42-21? I would be hurting here in Seattle. Lots of hills. I was pushing it with a 39-23....
> Nice bike BTW. I'm still looking for another one.


 Yeah its not a hills bike at the moment (Its a few kg heavier than my newest carbon too)I I would like a 39 -23 low gear for it !


----------



## martinrjensen

*gearing*

Well ya'd probably have to change the crankset to get a 39 on there don't ya think? When that was made, 42 was pretty standard for the inner ring. I'm running 10 spd and my crankset is 53-39. I changed my cassette to a 12-26. I can tackle most any hill in Seattle with that setup. there's probably a few I can't make t up but not too many. I'm not saying it's easy now, but I can make i up most hills on a good day. On the bad days I just go around them.


latman said:


> Yeah its not a hills bike at the moment (Its a few kg heavier than my newest carbon too)I I would like a 39 -23 low gear for it !


----------



## latman

I'm certain it is the same 130mm BCD so many 39s should fit (I have already bought a NOS 40T ring on Ebay ) And even seen a 12-23 8spd DA cassette that will do the trick too!


----------



## martinrjensen

Well that's great if it fits. I guess it either will or it won't. I think the older 8spd is probably a lot more tolerable of mix and match then most of today's stuff. it would definitely give you a bit more options on the hills but on the other hand, your gearing as it stands gives you a great workout too.


latman said:


> I'm certain it is the same 130mm BCD so many 39s should fit (I have already bought a NOS 40T ring on Ebay ) And even seen a 12-23 8spd DA cassette that will do the trick too!


----------



## ronderman

*The Winter Ride*

Built up properly with Campy and some handbuilt wheels. Total weight with a 60cm top tube - 17.04 pounds. Totally happy.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

That is damn nice!!! And an excellent weight!

Enjoy


----------



## latman

Nearly ready to race (triathlon) all I need is some air in the tubs, Fit the mavic clip-ons and most importantly A bit of fitness !


----------



## GoodWine

That retro Panasonic Time trial is absolutely gorgeous.


Best bike I've seen recently.



:aureola: :aureola: :aureola:


----------



## Steelman1

*Team Sc*

<a href="https://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f211/dkiser62/?action=view&current=002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f211/dkiser62/002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Maverick

*Merckx MX Leader*











18.34 lbs with Hyperon Ultra clinchers. 
17.88 lbs with LW Std
= boat anchor


----------



## HigherGround

Sweet Maverick! The stem is an especially nice touch. On a different note, how do you like that Cateye Wireless? I had thought about getting one for my MX Leader, but I was concerned about it's reliability.


----------



## Maverick

@Higherground,

No problem with the Cateye Strada Wireless durability, works well even in the rain.
I use a single head unit, with two wireless speed sensor on both my bikes (TIME, Merckx).
Never had a single problem from the various Cateye cyclocomputers I owned (yr 1993 till now).

Cateye Vectra, Mity, Wireless, Strada Wireless :thumbsup: 

cheers!


----------



## Steelman1

Looks awesome!. Those LW look great on that bike. Very nice.


----------



## Maverick

@Steelman1

it rides even better  
my favourite ride so far


----------



## velomateo

Mav, your MXL looks great - with either wheel set. I hope to build something similar soon.


----------



## bud wiser

*Nice Detail!*

I see that you paid hommage to the Merckx lineage, Asian style! 

My Corsa01 is off getting repainted in the 7-Eleven livery color and will be built similarly to yours, but with Record 10speed. I'll post it here in a couple months when my project is complete.


----------



## Mapearso

*Mine*

62cm Century TSX Team Kelme replica. 

62cm Century Reynolds 653 -- Just picked up on theBay


----------



## latman

Mapearso said:


> 62cm Century TSX Team Kelme replica.
> 
> 62cm Century Reynolds 653 -- Just picked up on theBay


Have your Kelme bars slipped or do you set them up that way ?


----------



## Mapearso

old pic
the bars are fine
drop ins


----------



## HigherGround

Thanks for the computer feedback Maverick!


----------



## fasteddy07

*My Collection ( So Far )*

First was the 1xM








Then I got a pro








Then came the corsa extra (my commuter and every day ride)








Then an MX Leader








Then I snagged an NOS corsa and a strada (white and green)








Last one (no picture yet) is an elite.

Thats seven so far - nice round number.

Just ordered the parts for the white corsa - that will be the next to take flight.
Some of the pictures are old. I fixed up the pro, (wheels, bars and stem) and the MX.

The only thing left on my want list is a cross bike and a track bike - (merckx - I already have two cross bikes and a track bike) Total household count is at 18 at the moment.


----------



## Mapearso

fasteddy07 said:


> Total household count is at 18 at the moment.


That's awesome. :thumbsup: 

I just have 2


----------



## maym036

My new 7Eleven Team Frame in size 58


----------



## fasteddy07

Sweet. Looks to be in great shape. 

Missing a few bits yet...

How are you going to build it out?


----------



## maym036

Thank you!
Condition is good but there are some paintchips here and there and one decal could should be replaced if possible.
I intend to build it up with a DuraAce Group as one can see it in the original catalogs.


----------



## Swza

deleted


----------



## wamey

Does anyone know what year this one is? My dad gave it to me a few years ago and I've just kinda used it as my commuter bike. Any help would be great, Thanks!

-Andy


----------



## martinrjensen

Flip it over and look at the bottom of the bottom bracket. There should be numbers on both sides. List them and the a photo of the numbers. Sometimes they are filled in a bit with paint so look carefully and the side of the bottom bracket matters as far as numbers go (usually). 
Hard to say from the pic. Early 80's maybe? Maybe Kessels or Falcon? 
Basically more pictures. Pics of the top of the bottom bracket, front forks, rear dropouts, good overall side pic.

EDIT: The phrase "ridden hard and put away wet" comes to mind looking at that bike.


----------



## em3

wamey said:


> Does anyone know what year this one is? My dad gave it to me a few years ago and I've just kinda used it as my commuter bike. Any help would be great, Thanks!
> 
> -Andy



...that appears to be a mid to late 1970s Falcon produced Merckx...it is the low end (near department store quality) of Faclon frames. Here is some additional info on the Falcon frames:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/falcon.html
http://www.bikebrothers.co.uk/falconeddy.htm 

EM3


----------



## martinrjensen

from what I can see, I would agree, mid 70's Falcon


----------



## jet sanchEz

I finally got my Merckx up and running, it is kind of a tank but it is a smooth ride. It's a Corsa Extra team bike from the Telekom pro team and was ridden by Olaf Ludwig. The fork is a MXL/Leader fork which I presume would have been put on the bike because Ludwig was a sprinter. The stem is crazy long, 140mm, I can't imagine how fit these guys must be to ride in a racing position for hours at a time.


----------



## dhath45

Hello, I thought I'd post my 2009 EMX5 here.


----------



## jet sanchEz

I got a new-to-me Merckx. The paint is rough but it was cheap so I took the plunge. It is a Corsa Extra made from Columbus TSX tubing, which I have never seen before. It has a number hanger so I guess that it was a race rig for someone back in the day which probably explains the TSX tubing, it would have been a custom order. It came with a beat up Shimano 600 group on it but I popped on a Veloce group that I got for free and some Gipiemme Tecnos wheels that I also got for free just so I could get some saddle time on her. 

So far, it is a great ride and I will probably upgrade to Chorus sometime soon. Not exactly a weight weenie but it is about 19lbs or so, TSX is really light.




























I also put a different set of wheels on Olaf's rig, some Chorus hubs laced to DP18s. These came with the bike and I find them a bit heavy but dang, I really like how they look.


----------



## mikay

*'97 Corsa 01*

Here's a pic of my ride.......original owner, 60cm w/Campy Veloce, recent Mavic Open Pro wheelset built using orignal hubs. Been out of the sport for awhile - just getting back in. Have owned her for 14 years! Am thinking of possibly selling for something different - any idea what the market is for these and what the value might be? I know they are collectible.......


----------



## innergel

The last large Corsa I saw sold for like $150. Since you have rebuilt the wheels, I'll give you $250 for everything. I'll even pick up shipping. 



mikay said:


> Here's a pic of my ride.......original owner, 60cm w/Campy Veloce, recent Mavic Open Pro wheelset built using orignal hubs. Been out of the sport for awhile - just getting back in. Have owned her for 14 years! Am thinking of possibly selling for something different - any idea what the market is for these and what the value might be? I know they are collectible.......


----------



## mikay

that's a joke right? (I hope).......seriously, anybody have an idea what my bike might be worth?


----------



## innergel

mikay said:


> that's a joke right? (I hope).......seriously, anybody have an idea what my bike might be worth?


No way I'd sell that bike unless it didn't fit and I had another Merckx that fit better lined up. You'd be shunned from this forum if you are thinking about trading it in for carbon :cryin:

I'd start the bidding at $1000-1200 and see where it goes. There was a 62cm Merckx Corsa (I think) on the Serotta forums classifieds last week and it was offered up around that price. I don't know what it ultimately sold for.


But I was totally serious about my $250 offer. Plus shipping!


----------



## DOmed

*My 2011 EMX-1*

Here's my 2011 EMX-1


----------



## Lynton

Nothing overly special compared to some of the magnificent machines we have already seen but here is my pride and joy. 

This is a Merckx 1XM in equivalent to a 58cm, buildup is as follows.

Campag Eurus wheelset
Durace 9 speed groupset
Carbon Cranks (unbranded but same design/construction as FSA in 2005)
Merckx seat post
Ritchey WCS alloy stem
Ritchey WCS allor bars
Selle Italia titanium SLR saddle
Ultegra SPD SL pedals
Zipp carbon bidon cage

Overall weight with pedals and no bidon is 7kg, not bad for this size frame and not much in really light gear. The ride, well it is a Merckx, what more do I need to say?


----------



## cruickster

*My latest project - Telekom*

Hi all,
Here is a little project that has taken me some time to source the appropriate bits. It has Chris King classic hubs and stem. I would have liked to have sourced the old King headset with teh white writing rather than the Sotto Voce (I have these in other colours but I held off for a number of years and now I can't get them so if anyone has one in one inch and is willing to part with it let me know. The bike has NOS Campagnolo Atlanta rims, Schwalbe tyres, DT spokes, 11 speed Campagnolo Athena groupset with 10speed Centaur shifters with an American classic cassette and Shimano Telekom pedals. Cinelli bars and stem (pantographed).Note that I will update the photos shortly as I have a new flight classic. It is my rider not a garage queen, I will post photos of my garage queens once they are finished to the standard that are fitting for Merckx's.


----------



## INDECS

Great looking neo-retro ride cruickster!
Btw. that seatpost looks like it's way over the maximum insertion mark... could ruin your frame!


----------



## Trevor Ash

cruickster, I like it a lot! I don't usually like such "well coordinated colors" in a bike. Sometimes people can go overboard for my tastes.

Anyway, if you do happen to replace the headset, I think a black headset would go a long way towards cleaning this one up. As it stands, you've got the upper half black/silver and the lower half pink. The pink'ish headset isn't really doing anything to contribute with that.

That's just me though  Anyway, very lovely bike.


----------



## Trevor Ash

I only have this one photo I took, it's a Corsa Extra of unknown year. Late eighties, early nineties. The serial number is a bit odd so couldn't quite nail it down. I bought this bike off someone local recently (always wanted a Merckx). It's not original paint, in fact it's actually powder coated (with slight metallic flake). It's probably the best powder coat job I've seen. It's better than "medium quality" paint jobs. New decals of course.

Anyway, I like it, haven't changed a thing except remove the 28's that came on it with some 23's. All campy components but nothing fancy anywhere. Shifts awesome, brakes terribly  I'm just happy to finally have found one that is my size and isn't rusted, dented, or mangled.


----------



## cruickster

Hi Indecs, thanks for kind comments. Yes the seatpost is above the insertion point for the photo as the seat post was just inserted for the photo and then the bike was dissambled and shipped. It now sits comfortably below the insertion point and wears a flite rather than fizik saddle.


----------



## tidi

*Merckx alu sprint*

hope the pic works out. i got this fme from Rashid nos alu sprint. had it's maiden voyage this morning, rides stiffer than the Cannondale 2.8 i had so stiffer than anythng else for me. i love the solid ride of such a stiff frame, 24mm Vitria pave's on rs80 wheels. Group is 8 speed 600 ultegra, titanium PMP post, selle italia nitrox saddle, 110mm deda stem. i was unsure of the green color but the red bits do it some justice i think.
sorry about the phone pics


----------



## zacolnago

Wow tidi, that bike is very green. I do like it though.


----------



## tidi

yeah it's very green. can't even call it lawn green, tree fog green cause it's greener
but it rides excellent. i got yhe frame nos and had the rest of it laying around so got out of it quite inexpensive. 
will probably put a cinelli stem on it cause i think the angle isn't quite as low as the deda stem on it now not sure yet though.


----------



## CliveDS

Just built this one.


----------



## Pappas

Hi Guys, 

I was going to enter the whole "hipster Fixie" craze with my Eddy Merckx but Im thinkin i might off load it.

what would this be worth?

Its a 58 Cm Corsa SL with Suntour Suprebe Pro gear.

is there anything special about it cause its got Square Eddy Merckx Decal in the Team Motorola colours? 

i got the frame in the late 90's when Lance Armstrong was long forgotten and then relized what i actually have.


----------



## bud wiser

I can't help you with the value, but I did the same. I thought I'd go "hipster fixie" too with a Molteni colored Merckx, but after one ride in hilly Connecticut, I decided I wasn't hip enough. I sold it for a disappointing amount on ebay.


----------



## ronderman

Turning a Merckx into a fixed gear is a complete and utter abomination and disgrace to the man himself. You should have to wear a scarlet letter so that society may know what you've done and shun you appropriately. My suggestion, do not ever, ever, ever speak of this again.


----------



## bud wiser

ronderman said:


> Turning a Merckx into a fixed gear is a complete and utter abomination and disgrace to the man himself. You should have to wear a scarlet letter so that society may know what you've done and shun you appropriately. My suggestion, do not ever, ever, ever speak of this again.


I get it and appreciate the humor, but let's not forget "the man" was a hipster before hipster was cool and broke the 1 hour record on a fixie. I doubt he had the tatoos and Rapha gear to complete the look .


----------



## LENDLE2170

Eddy merckx wonderful


----------



## dbh

bud wiser said:


> I can't help you with the value, but I did the same. I thought I'd go "hipster fixie" too with a Molteni colored Merckx, but after one ride in hilly Connecticut, I decided I wasn't hip enough. I sold it for a disappointing amount on ebay.


Looks to me like an old Falcon or Kessel frame, not one of Eddy's own. Probably explains the low ebay final sale.


----------



## bud wiser

Indeed it is a Falcon frame. Notwithstanding, I thought the complete bike would fetch more than a couple hundred. It has a King headset afterall. ;-)


----------



## HigherGround

I love this thread.


----------



## Pdxplosif

well... this may seem uncouth considering the nature of this thread, but does anyone have a 58 or a 59 they want to sell? , I have a 57cm 10th anniversary that is too small that is up for grabs. Posting pics tomorrow.
best thread ever


----------



## jr59

Some GREAT bikes in this thread!

I'll add mine;
Index of /Merckx


----------



## latman

I really like those red plastic cable guides in the handlebar ferrule ! (as well as everything else) is it made of SLX tubing ?


----------



## Kirk Pacenti

latman said:


> I really like those red plastic cable guides in the handlebar ferrule ! (as well as everything else) is it made of SLX tubing ?



Latman, 

Any interest in selling your Team Panasonic frame set?


----------



## latman

Kirk Pacenti said:


> Latman,
> 
> Any interest in selling your Team Panasonic frame set?


yes maybe actually , you know its a criterium with steeper geometry and 1 bidon mount ? I have posted a few more photos of it on retrobike in the UK too 
retrobike :: View topic - Now a few Merckx


----------



## Kirk Pacenti

latman said:


> yes maybe actually , you know its a criterium with steeper geometry and 1 bidon mount ? I have posted a few more photos of it on retrobike in the UK too



Please email the details to me. 

kirk(at)bikelugs(dot)com

Cheers, 

KP


----------



## robcameron

*Unidentified alloy Merckx*

Love this thread, so much Merckx goodness. Does anyone have any ideas about this frame? I emailed the BB serial number to Merckx and they said it was an irregular format, not part of their normal line, possibly from a series sold in Italy.

It has a teardrop shaped top tube and a round down tube. Any ideas as to the age what it is made from would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fasteddy07

ALU ? Scandium? Looks not too dissimilar to my team SC or Elite


----------



## mtnroadie

Ok, your Merckx with the LW wheels is the sickest Merckx i have ever seen, and arguably the best looking bike I have ever laid my eyes on.

Perfection!


----------



## robcameron

Thanks Eddy, a fellow at my LBS reckoned it might be scandium... then again the other guy thought it might be a fake. Hoping scandium. 

Wondering if anyone know if the tube shapes suggest one way or another.


----------



## Matt1986

This has been posted elsewhere, but it took quite a while to complete the project so I may as well give it some publicity. My recently restored Crescent Merckx ('85 Professional).


----------



## latman

Matt1986 said:


> This has been posted elsewhere, but it took quite a while to complete the project so I may as well give it some publicity. My recently restored Crescent Merckx ('85 Professional).


I like that a LOT ! are they tubs or clinchers ?


----------



## Matt1986

Cheers! They are clinchers (Ambrosio Giro d'Italia Servizio Corsa) - for better or worse I decided I would sacrifice a little racing pedigree for the convenience of clinchers!


----------



## bjorn240

Crummy photo of a great bike: 

1996 Merckx MX Leader with a mix of Chorus and Record 10sp and Nitto stem/bars/seat post and a Regal.

My other MX Leader is in the Vlaanderen-2002 scheme with a mix of Chorus and Centaur 10sp and Nitto stem/bars/seat post and a Regal


----------



## bud wiser

*delete*

delete


----------



## toomany

robcameron said:


> Love this thread, so much Merckx goodness. Does anyone have any ideas about this frame? I emailed the BB serial number to Merckx and they said it was an irregular format, not part of their normal line, possibly from a series sold in Italy.
> 
> It has a teardrop shaped top tube and a round down tube. Any ideas as to the age what it is made from would be greatly appreciated.


It looks like a Leader. This was an AL bike in the same time frame as the Team SC and the Race.

If it is the Leader it is 7005 alloy.

Quite a nice bike.


----------



## cwdzoot

New Merckx bikes are just as cool:


----------



## HigherGround

I like the new graphics. The only thing I would change would be to put the "Eddy" in gray, and "Merckx" in red, so that the last name stood out more prominently.


----------



## robcameron

Thanks toomany, I hope so.

It does have a slightly sloping top tube, and the down tube is circular, which seems different from the Leader. I have never seen other frames with the same generic Merckx fork (most from this era seem to be Easton).

I did come across 15 or so identical forks for sale on eBay from the Czech Republic
[Search for 'Eddy Merckx carbon - stahl Gabel ,Neu' as I don't have enough posts to include links]

Which makes me think either it was a specific run, or maybe it is fake?


----------



## pakorrete

Hello everyone, I'm new here, greetings from Spain.
I have a MXL merckx and I wonder what would be the approximate price of it on the market. This painted but in most perfect condition, no rust, no bumps, all Dura-ace.
What do you think?


----------



## mtnroadie

> Hello everyone, I'm new here, greetings from Spain.
> I have a MXL merckx and I wonder what would be the approximate price of it on the market. This painted but in most perfect condition, no rust, no bumps, all Dura-ace.
> What do you think?


About $30 in ok condition and $60 in good condition like yours. 

However since your obviously an avid cyclist not some douche bike flipper trying to flip his new "estate sale" aquistion. I will offer you $100, since i like you.


----------



## pakorrete

I do not want to sell it, just knowing a real price, since I am new I can not post pictures yet, sorry.

It seems a ridiculous value 100 ... It's a joke really, I do not speak good English and do not catch the irony


----------



## innergel

pakorrete said:


> I do not want to sell it, just knowing a real price, since I am new I can not post pictures yet, sorry.
> 
> It seems a ridiculous value 100 ... It's a joke really, I do not speak good English and do not catch the irony


mtnroadie is being funny, offering you an obviously low offer for the bike.

It is difficult to put a value on a bike without pictures. But in general an MXL frameset is highly desirable. I have seen the frame & fork alone go from $800-1600, depending on condition. 

The remaining value of the bike would depend on the vintage of the DA parts, and the remainder of the build spec (wheels, cockpit, saddle, post, etc.) and is too variable to judge.


----------



## pakorrete

soon be able to post pictures and show


----------



## Ratser

My 2002 Eddy Merckx Elite in the Domo - Farm Frites colors. Love this bike.


----------



## Swza

please don't turn this into a fixie. This is a great bike


----------



## rodcad

*my two*

The Corsa Extra I love, and I'm sure the MXL will be sweet as well. Need to get a group together for the frame.


----------



## cannibalfan

*corsa 01*

Hi all,i bought my corsa-01 a couple of years ago and love it but know very little about it.
there seems to be plenty info on corsas and corsa extras but nothing on the 01.I'll try to post photo and would be very grateful for any help regarding approx year and is it team colours.
thanks for any help,cannibalfan.


----------



## Swza

Can we make a rule to stop posting pictures of Merckx bikes made after he sold the company? They are not true Merckx bikes and they are hideous. Thanks.


----------



## cannibalfan

I had hoped for some useful information,unpleasant replies I can live without.


----------



## humboldtnorth

Here's my 1989 Merckx Corsa Extra SLX size 60cm with 2012 Campy Record. Only one I've ever seen in black.


----------



## cannibalfan

*black magic*

Bike looks great all in black !


----------



## zacolnago

cannibalfan said:


> Bike looks great all in black !


+1. I'm not a fan of carbon on a steel frame but in this case it doesn't look out of place.


----------



## haselb

*Can you identify this Eddy Merckx?*

Hey everyone

I recently bought an Eddy Merckx. It is equipped with Campa Super Record components, only the hubs are from Omas, the wheels are Martano. It is very lightweight (less than 10 kg in total). On the top tube I can see the remainder of a decal that says "campione del mondo".

The serial number is A0 - 3519 or 3518.

Can you tell me what frame and model this is and when it was made? Since I can't post any links or images, please check out my personal gallery link under my nickname.

Thanks!


----------



## rickyn88

*Eddy Merckx Corsa road bike*

Hi all,

I bought an Eddy Merckx road bike second hand and was wondering if it's of any worth? as i'm looking to sell.

Any advice would be much appreciated,
Thanks


----------



## Marz

Doesn't look authentic. The decals may be the real thing but that's all. Hope you didn't pay much for it.


----------



## martinrjensen

I would have to agree. Can you provide a picture of the underside of the bottom bracket? There should be numbers on both sides of it on the bottom. (Falcon maybe?)


Marz said:


> Doesn't look authentic. The decals may be the real thing but that's all. Hope you didn't pay much for it.


----------



## haselb

Hi

There are numbers on both sides just like they are on Merckx Bikes with a letter above a number on one side and the serial on the other. 

Why would you say it is not authentic? It most definitely is. What I managed to find out so far is that it is most probably from 1982 because it already has the "new" EM mark on the seat stays but still the old "Eddy Merckx" panthos on the fork. It also has the derailleur cable above the bottom bracket just like a Merckx from that year. And I managed to find pictures from the 1982 Kelme team that shows them on this bike (shape and colors match), only the chain stay is not chrome-plated.


----------



## rickyn88

It say's C or G 11250


----------



## haselb

rickyn88 said:


> It say's C or G 11250


Sorry, I am not sure what to make of your post. Is this in any way related to whether or not my bike is "authentic"?


----------



## martinrjensen

We are not talking about your Merckx. Yours looks like a Merckx. We arre talking about Rickyn88's pictures. "That" bike does not look like a Merckx. Lugs look wrong.


haselb said:


> Hi
> 
> There are numbers on both sides just like they are on Merckx Bikes with a letter above a number on one side and the serial on the other.
> 
> Why would you say it is not authentic? It most definitely is. What I managed to find out so far is that it is most probably from 1982 because it already has the "new" EM mark on the seat stays but still the old "Eddy Merckx" panthos on the fork. It also has the derailleur cable above the bottom bracket just like a Merckx from that year. And I managed to find pictures from the 1982 Kelme team that shows them on this bike (shape and colors match), only the chain stay is not chrome-plated.


----------



## jsl

It's likely from the Falcon collaboration. Google Merckx Falcon. There is also some info on Sheldon Brown's page.


----------



## seddo

My ? 1996 MXL, built with 10 speed chorus also soon to remove stem and replace with a quill setup. I have noticed that some MXLs have the MX Leader decal at the front of the top tube whilst mine has it at the rear - was this changed depending on the year of manufacture ??

cheers
Seddo


----------



## Maverick

seddo,

Yep, depending on the color scheme as well as the year manufactured. 
Nice bike btw, and definitely deserves a quill stem. 

Cheers!


----------



## Ronborg

*Custom build for city-use.*

Hey guys i just finished my custom build for my girlfriend, its a mix of old NOS and new parts. I know its a bit of blasphemy to put a coaster brake on a Merckx, but the girlfriend insisted. The parts is mostly Campagnolo and Cinelli, Coaster hub is a Sturmey Archer 2spd Automatic hub with kickback, Rims is H+SON.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

WOW! Never seen that before 

Hope she likes her unique ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## fusiongary

I haven't seen any Merckx touring bikes on this thread. Are they rare? Only wondering because I've got one that I'm thinking of refinishing. Anyone ever seen an EM with 135mm rear spacing, rack and fender mounts, and canti studs? I have one in my garage and need some info


----------



## champamoore

Paris_Metro said:


> These are all gorgeous bikes!
> 
> Member bike pictures on roadbikereview.com and other sites are very telling -- it appears that bike hobbists spend more time and money on their ride than they do on their living quarters.


Well, it *is all about the bike*.


----------



## brettok

My Team SC, Domo livery. Love it. Disregard the pedals, my Iclics had broken and was waiting on a new set. Also now has a fi'zi:k Cyrano carbon post and Aliante saddle.


----------



## brettok

My Team SC, Domo livery. Love it. Disregard the pedals, my Iclics had broken and was waiting on a new set. Also now has a fi'zi:k Cyrano carbon post and Aliante saddle.


----------



## bolo yeung

brettok said:


> My Team SC, Domo livery. Love it. Disregard the pedals, my Iclics had broken and was waiting on a new set. Also now has a fi'zi:k Cyrano carbon post and Aliante saddle.


Nice looking ride... Did you have it from new/ nos? What bar is that on there?


----------



## brettok

I bought the frame second hand, one owner and had been hanging in a shop for 6 or 7 years. The bar is a 3T Rotundo Pro...


----------



## bolo yeung

Thanks. A good find that.

I've just this summer gone back to an all alu frame having ridden only steel rigs for the past 8 yrs. Never been one for carbon bikes (apart from toying with idea of a colnago extreme power... Just kidding) but was impressed with the amount of lateral stiffness the CAAD 5 Canondale had when built. The different ride quality took some getting used to. But It's so blooming fast though the trade off was worth it.


----------



## junkfoodjunkie

Before (the paint was actually much worse than it appears in this pic):









After:




































Jake


----------



## bolo yeung

@food junky

I bet its pretty quick. Just recently built up my eddy merckx with a carbon UT chainset ( having ridden it with the pre 2006 record alloy and record bb). I was quite surprised how much difference that chainset made to my overall average speed.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Nice restoration. I've tried to buy a few 753s on EBay but never win.


----------



## martinrjensen

Very nice. My 753 had a similar original paint scheme and I didn't care for it. Like yours, it was in rough condition. In your original pic I don't see a center top tube cable eyelet but in your rebuild it's there. Did you put one on?


junkfoodjunkie said:


> Before (the paint was actually much worse than it appears in this pic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake


----------



## richfrench82

*Need help to identify merckx frame*

I recently bought an old merckx frame on ebay as a project for the next few months. Before I start buying parts and building up the bike, I would like to find out the model and year of the frame.










Any ideas

Cheers
Richard


----------



## brettok

Updated pic with new Corsa SC's, Aliante, Cyrano and proper pedals...


----------



## Marz

richfrench82 said:


> I recently bought an old merckx frame on ebay as a project for the next few months. Before I start buying parts and building up the bike, I would like to find out the model and year of the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas
> 
> Cheers
> Richard


Hi Richard,

Checked the photos on Flickr.
Doesn't look like an authentic Merckx frame. Look at the fork crown. No offense but I thinks it's a cheap bike with Merckx stickers. Hope you didn't pay too much.

If you're particularly after a Merckx check out photos on this forum and familiarize yourself with what an authentic frame looks like. Usually there are engraved 'Merckx' or 'em' on various parts of the frame, seat stays, fork crowns, brake bridge.

Cheers,
Marz


----------



## Mr_Clean

*Here's mine*

Okay, this isn't an exotic Merckx, but I love it anyway. I've switched to a black saddle, tape and a black zero 100 bar since then. I like the geometry very much.


----------



## Swza

SorryRon but I'm not feeling this build at all. Single speed coaster brake on a Professional model that appears to be in pretty good shape? Couldn't you have found a lesser frame to build up like this?


----------



## Swza

Never had a chance to ride a 753 Merckx. How are you liking it?


----------



## ultraman6970

And here is my entry.


----------



## innergel

My 60cm 1996 MX Leader is for sale if anyone is interested. Here is the thread on the Paceline forum. Shoot me a PM or email if you want more details.


----------



## cyclist_sg

Hi Merckx owners,

Presenting my 8th Eddy Merckx: EMX-7 (2013)
View attachment 273895


Regards,
Pat
Corsa Extra - Alu Team - Fuga - AXM - Elite Racing - Team SC Chrono - EMX3 - EMX7


----------



## mikay

View attachment 275948


Here is mine (can't remember if posted previously). '97 Merckx Corsa 01, 60cm original owner! Full Campy 8spd. Veloce (Athena rear der.), Mavic Open Pro w/original hubs. She's for sale - PM me


----------



## fusiongary

*Green Machine*

Here is my favorite EM out on one of my favorite rides. 61cm w/9speed DA. Probably getting new paint this year or next, same color, just need it to be perfect again.


----------



## fusiongary

*My First Merckx*

This is my first EM. Century TSX W/ 8spd DA.


----------



## fusiongary

*My Merckx Touring Bike*

You don't see too many of these merckx touring bikes. 135mm rear spacing, rack and fender mounts, tire clearance like crazy (32c pictured). 60cm ST and short 56.5 TT. I really hope to have it repainted into a scheme that I actually like.


----------



## fusiongary

*Motorola Reissue*

This is my Motorola MXL 60cm. I could really go for a 61cm if anyone wants to trade. It has a DA 25th anniversary kit on it. I'll post a better picture once I finish cleaning the chain and putting new cables and bar wrap on.


----------



## fusiongary

Those bikes are just plain fantastic. You really hit the jackpot with the Domo FF MXL. I'm sure you've heard this before, but if you're ever thinking of selling it, please, let me know. Nice collection.


----------



## tobes88

*Early 2000's MX Leader*

View attachment 277554


Got it on the road about a year ago. It's just a magical frame. Still in love.....


----------



## ROVALROD

Recent build, classy ride so far (500km)
View attachment 278809


----------



## HigherGround

There's a lot of good looking bikes in this thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## Matt1986

10th anniversary Merckx in SLX, built up with DA 7400 and finished with San Marco saddle and bartape combination.


----------



## CampyTim

Hi - I'm new to this forum, so I thought I'd start by posting a pic of my '98 Merckx Ax Ti:

It's full Campy, a mix of Racing-T, Athena, and Centaur, with Record shifters.


----------



## alexsims

Here is my bike, Columbus MAX Corsa Extra full Dura Ace from 1992.


----------



## cozmic_chaz

Just started riding last year. Got into racing this year. Bought an early 50th b-day present. A leftover AXM. Rides like a dream with Ultegra 7900 and Quarq Elsa. The pic was taken before my last race of the year (first race with the bike).
View attachment 287793


----------



## HigherGround

alexsims said:


> Here is my bike, Columbus MAX Corsa Extra full Dura Ace from 1992.
> 
> 
> View attachment 287311


Beautiful, thanks for posting that!

(Sorry Cozmic_chaz, your attachment doesn't seem to be a valid link. Edit: It works now. Very nice!)


----------



## cyclist_sg

Hi Merckx fans,

Here are all 10 bikes that I have used or going to use. Since it was hard to decide which model to share, so here it is, all 10 in one composite shot.









Cheers,
Pat


----------



## cyclist_sg

Here is my latest build - Eddy Merckx Titane frameset won from eBay.


----------



## HigherGround

cyclist_sg said:


> Here is my latest build - Eddy Merckx Titane frameset won from eBay.
> 
> View attachment 289191


Very nice!


----------



## bolo yeung

cyclist_sg said:


> Here is my latest build - Eddy Merckx Titane frameset won from eBay.
> 
> View attachment 289191


What compact bars have you got there?


----------



## cyclist_sg

I have installed Ritchey WCS Logic Curve Handlebars for this set up.


----------



## bolo yeung

They work quite well with the classic geometry of the frame. Thanks.


----------



## Mike5835

Update on my '85 Merckx Professional
Now with complete pantograph parts - Eddy record brake levers, Eddy stem, Eddy down tube shifters, Eddy chain ring, Eddy seatpost & RS Selle Italia signature seat
A labour of love that's taken a long time to piece together - rides fantastic - a keeper


----------



## Mike5835

Also in the stable - 2003 Merckx Team SC - NOS frame & seatpost
Full chorus groupo - churus hubs with Open Pro's
This is a fantastic ride - all the comments about this frame over the years are correct - it is superb - stable and quick


----------



## kantonin

*Merckx team sc domo*

Would like to find a bike like this! A team SC like yours, but in this paint sheme:

Eddy Merckx Team SC 55cm Frame Set Lotto Domo Farmfrites Scandium Tubing | eBay

and in my size! it's a dream bike


----------



## bikerjulio

My AX has been through at least 4 major upgrades. He was very orange the past couple of years. Then I built these Archetypes in hard ano grey and it needed to be back to black.

Before










With new cranks, brakes, wheels, tape, cables.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Well that was extremely orange but nice. I'm looking at a ti Merckx right now....


----------



## bikerjulio

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Well that was extremely orange but nice. I'm looking at a ti Merckx right now....


They are nice frames - the serious pro bike of the late 90's.

Flexy when you stomp on them, but otherwise comfortable.

Stomped a bit too hard and broke the steerer tube on mine today (no name carbon), so I've ordered a new one from Nashbar - one of the few remaining places with 1" threadless forks.


----------



## mirnuj_atom

Hi all

Here is my merckx alu (not sure which model), bought it complete on ebay.
The pic was taken on the way to service.
Like it so far.


----------



## tk1971

I got this EM Premium (2003-2007?) frame via auction and put it together based on how I ride.

Auction pics:




The 2.42 pound frame came with a 1.05 pound carbon fork (a Performance Bike Forte Team Carbon with aluminum steerer).

I built it up as a 1x10 (42t / 11-30t):













16.86 pounds using a Gevenalle (formerly Retroshift) shifter. What can I say? I just can't get into brifters. I prefer friction.

I'm changing out the bar tape to white Cinelli cloth and a Brooks C17 Cambium saddle.

The first 32 miles and it feels like I'm floating on air.

*Update*: Final configuration.


----------



## tk1971

Brother in law just picked this up:


Just a hair under 18 lbs.


----------



## austinjoe

I couldn’t contain my excitement, so I am posting a few pics of a freshly re-sprayed MXL frame before the build (new 2014 Dura Ace gruppo, C9000 Wheels). Thanks A.Wanta! It will be back on the road with another 15K miles put on it before it pauses again. The paint schemes trending to orange are non-typical yes, say what you will, but the legacy paint schemes have lost their allure since been muddied. Full build pics maybe three weeks away...


----------



## lomez

Hi everyone new to the forum thought I would share my 98 merckx alu team.


----------



## pinepig

This thread has been too good to let die... 

I'm shopping for a 54 ctc Corsa Extra or Century, '89-'92 vintage, if anyone has any leads on one in nice shape (frameset OK).


----------



## MaxKatt

pinepig said:


> This thread has been too good to let die...
> 
> I'm shopping for a 54 ctc Corsa Extra or Century, '89-'92 vintage, if anyone has any leads on one in nice shape (frameset OK).




I can help bump with a build. 

LBS custom for me. Just put on it whatever I liked. Came in at 16lbs, 10 oz.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Those forks are wild!


----------



## hfc

My 1985 Professional in Reynolds 753.


----------

